# Stephen King - news/discussion -- COMBINED thread



## Guest

Given that several members are currently reading 'Salem's Lot and many more have expressed interest in other King books, I thought it made sense to collect everyone's thoughts, opinions, questions and recommendations together in one place, rather than scattered across many threads.

If Betsy thinks this is a bad idea, I don't mind if she deletes the thread.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Official?  OFFICIAL?  How can it be Official if I didn't know anything about it!  

Uh, OK.


Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Official? OFFICIAL? How can it be Official if I didn't know anything about it!
> 
> Uh, OK.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, I was being a bit presumptuous there. But I was 82.671% sure you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Guest

OK, for those of you who are about to jump into the Dark Tower series, below is a nice link showing how other King books and short stories relate to the DT series. Note that this page *CONTAINS SPOILERS!*

http://www.stephenking.com/darktower/connections.html


----------



## Cowgirl

I lived in Boston for 10 years and my husband's company had Red Sox season tickets that were right next to Stephen King's seats (He had 4...he usually brought his son, a bodyguard and one empty seat). Just a little trivia about him...he wears K-mart sneakers that are at least 10 years old (the same pair every game I saw him at), he brings a glove to try to catch the foul balls, and he reads a book between every inning. The one book I remember him reading was Memories of a Geisha (loved that book)...every game it was a different book.









Click to request on Kindle!


----------



## Guest

He is also the owner of three Radio stations: WDME, WZON and WKIT.


----------



## luvmy4brats

In May 2006, I visited the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, Colorado. The Stanley is where Stephen King decided to write The Shining and is the inspiration for the Overlook Hotel. It's also where the TV version of the book was filmed, but weirdly enough, not where the original movie was filmed. It's a very cool, very haunted hotel. I was there the same weekend that TAPS (from the SciFi channel Ghost Hunter series) was there. As a matter of fact, they were in the room next door.


My kids still talk about the ghosts I saw while I was there. (yep, I did, very cool!)


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> In May 2006, I visited the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, Colorado. The Stanley is where Stephen King decided to write The Shining and is the inspiration for the Overlook Hotel. It's also where the TV version of the book was filmed, but weirdly enough, not where the original movie was filmed. It's a very cool, very haunted hotel. I was there the same weekend that TAPS (from the SciFi channel Ghost Hunter series) was there. As a matter of fact, they were in the room next door.
> 
> My kids still talk about the ghosts I saw while I was there. (yep, I did, very cool!)


The Stanley was closed when I took my New Year's trip to Boulder. But we drove up to Estes Park anyway and saw it from the highway. Gorgeous and impressive.


----------



## Guest

Any of you 'Salem's Lot first-timers care to share your thoughts so far? Is it living up to my hype?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Earlier, somebody recommend one of his books that wasn't the scary-gory type. I don't mind thriller, but would rather not have something that scared the bejeezus out of me. I just can't remember which one it was though.


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> Earlier, somebody recommend one of his books that wasn't the scary-gory type. I don't mind thriller, but would rather not have something that scared the bejeezus out of me. I just can't remember which one it was though.


I think that was LuckyRainbow recommending The Eyes of the Dragon







. (Not available on Kindle) It is a children's/YA book he wrote for his daughter and is much tamer than most of his stuff. It is light fantasy, with a dark, scary edge.


----------



## Teninx

Don't give up on the Dark Tower series if you get frustrated by Wizards and Glass. If you've read the three preceeding it, you won't miss too much if you skip through it to books 5-7.


----------



## Guest

Teninx said:


> Don't give up on the Dark Tower series if you get frustrated by Wizards and Glass. If you've read the three preceeding it, you won't miss too much if you skip through it to books 5-7.


Hrrrrmmmmm. _W&G_ is LR's favorite in the series and probably my third favorite. I didn't realize that some found it the "weakest link." For me, that was definitely Wolves of the Callah.


----------



## Teninx

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hrrrrmmmmm. _W&G_ is LR's favorite in the series and probably my third favorite. I didn't realize that some found it the "weakest link." For me, that was definitely Wolves of the Callah.


After waiting about five years to discover how the ka-tet defeated Blaine, I was too impatient for the journey to continue. I wasn't interested in the history of the Gunslinger, I just wanted them to move on to the Tower. Too impatient.


----------



## Monica

luvmy4brats said:


> In May 2006, I visited the Stanley Hotel in Estes Park, Colorado. The Stanley is where Stephen King decided to write The Shining and is the inspiration for the Overlook Hotel. It's also where the TV version of the book was filmed, but weirdly enough, not where the original movie was filmed. It's a very cool, very haunted hotel. I was there the same weekend that TAPS (from the SciFi channel Ghost Hunter series) was there. As a matter of fact, they were in the room next door.
> 
> My kids still talk about the ghosts I saw while I was there. (yep, I did, very cool!)


No way! I LOVE watching TAPS! That is too cool. I have only seen his house. Anytime I am in Bangor (2 hr drive from where I am in Maine) we drive by the house just to check it out.


----------



## Snapcat

Teninx said:


> Don't give up on the Dark Tower series if you get frustrated by Wizards and Glass. If you've read the three preceeding it, you won't miss too much if you skip through it to books 5-7.


Really? That was my favorite one! Lol!

I was actually pretty disappointed with the second half of the series. 

I wonder if I like the later ones less because his writing style and ideas may have changed in the big delay between the first and second half of the series? I'm not sure.


----------



## Guest

Snapcat said:


> Really? That was my favorite one! Lol!
> 
> I was actually pretty disappointed with the second half of the series.
> 
> I wonder if I like the later ones less because his writing style and ideas may have changed in the big delay between the first and second half of the series? I'm not sure.


Or, it might be because by the "climax" of DT7, the series had become


Spoiler



the single most epic example of literary masturbation in history.



Just a thought.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> Earlier, somebody recommend one of his books that wasn't the scary-gory type. I don't mind thriller, but would rather not have something that scared the bejeezus out of me. I just can't remember which one it was though.


You might like to try The Green Mile. I don't like scary/gory either and there were only a couple of gory scenes as I recall.


Spoiler



The underlying crime and the execution of one of the prisoners.


 It was a good story and it started me reading some of King.


----------



## luvmy4brats

gertiekindle said:


> You might like to try The Green Mile. I don't like scary/gory either and there were only a couple of gory scenes as I recall.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The underlying crime and the execution of one of the prisoners.
> 
> 
> It was a good story and it started me reading some of King.


Oh thanks, I think I saw this movie. I may add this to my list.


----------



## CS

I recommended it in another thread and I'll recommend it again here...











For whatever reason, it's never listed among Stephen King's finest work - but it should be!


----------



## Guest

My favorite King recommendation that all ways gets an "I didn't know he wrote that" reaction is _Shawshank Redemption_. The movie was based on one of his novellas _Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption_. It is one of my favorite film adaptations of his work and the first one I could watch without feeling like something was missing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> My favorite King recommendation that all ways gets an "I didn't know he wrote that" reaction is _Shawshank Redemption_. The movie was based on one of his novellas _Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption_. It is one of my favorite film adaptations of his work and the first one I could watch without feeling like something was missing.


I did know that, although I never read the novella (or was it a short story?). The movie was fantastic.

Now that I'm posting in this thread, I'm realizing how much SK I've read and he's not an author I would seek out or say he's one of my favorites.


----------



## Susan B

I really enjoyed this book. I'm a big Stephen King fan but this book was just a bit different.


----------



## Guest

^^^ His "everything but the kitchen sink" ghost story.


----------



## Susan B

Sheesh! Jim you are a fast poster!


----------



## Guest

Susan B said:


> Sheesh! Jim you are a fast poster!


----------



## quiltlvr

Bacardi Jim said:


> The Stanley was closed when I took my New Year's trip to Boulder. But we drove up to Estes Park anyway and saw it from the highway. Gorgeous and impressive.


We went Thanksgiving weekend 2005. They had the Christmas parade while we were there but we didn't watch it, we were busy checking out the Stanley Hotel. That's my Avatar, BTW. My family must really care about me, I am the only SK fan in the bunch (but I have plans to turn the 2 younger ones when they are ready!!)


----------



## quiltlvr

Teninx said:


> Don't give up on the Dark Tower series if you get frustrated by Wizards and Glass. If you've read the three preceeding it, you won't miss too much if you skip through it to books 5-7.


I gave up on the whole Dark Tower series years ago. What happened is this: I would read the newest book, then wait & wait for the next one to come out. Then I would read the first book again before reading the 2nd, & so on. Well, the wait between got to be so long & a move in between that I had to buy all the older books again. The wait just got too frustrating for me. I will consider buying the whole series again for my kindle if A: He is finally done with the series and 2: Someone can convince me that it's worth it.
Lisa (patiently waiting for someone to convince me)


----------



## Guest

Yes, he is done with the series. But, no, I can't convince you that it is worth it. The later books really lack the charm and mystery of the first ones. For me, they mostly went downhill after the 4th book.


Spoiler



And I hated the horrible ending.


----------



## Susan B

About seven months ago my hubby was in the hospital having a heart valve replaced. I was sitting at his bedside reading "Desperation".(My Stephen King books are my "comfort books"). The surgeon came in to check him and said "Why are you reading a horror book?" I replied "Because things could always be worse." She just gave me a funny look and I just chuckled to myself.


----------



## Guest

Susan B said:


> About seven months ago my hubby was in the hospital having a heart valve replaced. I was sitting at his bedside reading "Desperation".(My Stephen King books are my "comfort books"). The surgeon came in to check him and said "Why are you reading a horror book?" I replied "Because things could always be worse." She just gave me a funny look and I just chuckled to myself.


I loved Desperation. It was his last really GREAT book for a long time. Sadly, I really didn't care much for its companion book, The Regulators.  (Though it got somewhat better on re-reading.)


----------



## Angela

Susan B said:


> About seven months ago my hubby was in the hospital having a heart valve replaced. I was sitting at his bedside reading "Desperation".(My Stephen King books are my "comfort books"). The surgeon came in to check him and said "Why are you reading a horror book?" I replied "Because things could always be worse." She just gave me a funny look and I just chuckled to myself.


Great comeback, Susan B


----------



## Buttercup

Bacardi Jim said:


> Any of you 'Salem's Lot first-timers care to share your thoughts so far? Is it living up to my hype?


I'm about halfway through and am really enjoying it! I must say that so far I've not been scared though.


----------



## Guest

I loved *Bag of Bones* and *Hearts of Atlantis*.

Back in the day when I lived in Fresno, CA. I always took a book with me to the movies. I took the hardback version of *Dolores Claiborne * with me when I went to see *Misery*

As I was leaving and the lights came up a little, I hear a girl whisper to her boy friend look he has a Stephen King book!"

I looked over at her and said evilly,"I am his biggest fan."

EEEP


----------



## yogini2

I just started reading the Dark Tower series because of the talk on this board. I'm in the middle of the second book. It's fascinating, really bizarre, dark, dark, dark. I'm liking the second one better than the first one.

Anyone read Duma Key: A Novel? To me, this is his best book. I really, really like the short stories in Different Seasons. All four became movies....Stand by Me being the only one that sticks in my head now

Yogini


----------



## Guest

Welcome, Yogini.  Yes, I've read all the fiction he's written except his new book, some uncollected short stories, and The Colorado Kid. (Own it, just haven't gotten around to it.)

I enjoyed Duma Key quite a bit, but it is far from my favorite. That remains 'Salem's Lot.

I'm glad you're enjoying the DT series.  The first book drew me in because it was completely unlike anything he'd ever written. Unlike his usual lush descriptions and getting the backstories of every character, it was spare, almost lyrical writing, leaving the reader to puzzle over the unexplained mysteries. It was almost a disappointment when King returned somewhat to his more typical style in The Drawing of the Three and regained it fully in The Waste Lands. I say "almost" a disappointment because the later books were the King style that I had come to love in the first place. But The Gunslinger will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Guest

OH! And the other novellas in Different Seasons were Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption, Apt Pupil and The Breathing Method. I hope you won't take it the wrong way when I tell you the last one has _not_ been made into a movie.


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:



> OH! And the other novellas in Different Seasons were Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption, Apt Pupil and The Breathing Method. I hope you won't take it the wrong way when I tell you the last one has _not_ been made into a movie.


Well, now I want to add this one to my ever increasing Kindle book collection but... It's not available for Kindle yet! Aargh. I clicked the "I'd like to read this on Kindle" link and I invite others to do the same.

I personally really enjoy books of short story (or novella or novelette) collections. Are there any other short story/novella books by SK that you can recommend?

-X-


----------



## yogini2

Thanks for the correction Bicardi Jim.  You're right, the last story was not made into a movie.  Different Seasons was the first Steven King book I had read and I stayed hooked until Pet Sematary (sp?).  That book was too horrible and I stopped reading his books for over a decade.  

Yes, you are right about The Gunslinger.  It was captivating that the reader didn't know what exactly was happening right away.  It is one that I will probably re-read before moving on to book 3.  I like he ability at backstory.  No one seems to do it as well as he, makes you care about all the people that end up in precarious situations and/or dead. 

My favorite book ever.  The only book I've read more then twice (very few of those) I've read it seven times.  DUNE.  I was captivated by someone who could invent whole worlds, whole histories of worlds, and "stuff" that you didn't know exactly what they were until you picked up on the context as you read.

I should learn to do do the book thingy you do so well, so I could pop them into my messages.  I'm on vacation next week.  Stay-cation.  So  one of the things on my to-do list is to learn how to do all the extras every one else is doing.  I know they have all been explained.  I just haven't taken the time to study it and do it.

I still think the best Kindle t-shirt is the Gollum holding a Kindle.  It speaks of everyone's obsession with this little device better than the others.  Probably some copyright thingy out there keeping that one from being made.

Kathy


----------



## ScottBooks

Teninx said:


> Don't give up on the Dark Tower series if you get frustrated by Wizards and Glass. If you've read the three preceeding it, you won't miss too much if you skip through it to books 5-7.


Wizard and Glass is my favorite King book. It's definitely the best of the series.The story of Roland and


Spoiler



Susan Delgado's failed romance


 will haunt me for the rest of my life.


----------



## Jen

I was obsessed with Stephen King back in middle/high school (roughly 15 years ago) but haven't been much since then.  Thanks to this thread, I've got about 4 more on my to-read list!!  I've managed to hold back on the one-click though, somehow.... but I am looking forward to re-KINDLING my love for Stephen King.


----------



## Mikuto

I'm the biggest fan of Stephen King that I know personally, picked up the love from my mom who was nice enough to let me start reading her SK books when I was in 5th grade. I'm sure a couple of the teachers thought it was neglectful parenting, but I was smart enough and strong enough to handle them.

I read Carrie first, I think, but I'll always remember blowing through It in 5 days which is quite a feat at 1090 pages or so. The last King book I read recently was Lisey's Story. It got mixed reviews, but I really loved it. I'm sure I'll work on Just After Sunset soon, but I have to read a few free books (as per my personal rules) before I buy anymore.

It's a shame that there's only a chunk of Stephen's brilliant novels on the Kindle, I was glad to see Everything's Eventual on there, but really disappointed to see that his older novella/short story collections aren't Kindlized yet. In my opinion, he really shines when he's writing a short story.


----------



## quiltlvr

Mikuto said:


> I'm the biggest fan of Stephen King that I know personally, picked up the love from my mom who was nice enough to let me start reading her SK books when I was in 5th grade. I'm sure a couple of the teachers thought it was neglectful parenting, but I was smart enough and strong enough to handle them.
> 
> I read Carrie first, I think, but I'll always remember blowing through It in 5 days which is quite a feat at 1090 pages or so. The last King book I read recently was Lisey's Story. It got mixed reviews, but I really loved it. I'm sure I'll work on Just After Sunset soon, but I have to read a few free books (as per my personal rules) before I buy anymore.
> 
> It's a shame that there's only a chunk of Stephen's brilliant novels on the Kindle, I was glad to see Everything's Eventual on there, but really disappointed to see that his older novella/short story collections aren't Kindlized yet. In my opinion, he really shines when he's writing a short story.


I like to re-read books, but "Lisey's Story" is the very first one that when I finished I immediately went back to page one and started it again.


----------



## Guest

I have Lisey's Story and I have a hard time getting into it.  I don't know what the problem is.  Maybe I need to skip the beginning?  I don't do that so it wont happen.  

Maybe I just need to start it all over and try harder.


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Well, now I want to add this one to my ever increasing Kindle book collection but... It's not available for Kindle yet! Aargh. I clicked the "I'd like to read this on Kindle" link and I invite others to do the same.
> 
> I personally really enjoy books of short story (or novella or novelette) collections. Are there any other short story/novella books by SK that you can recommend?
> 
> -X-


He's written several collections. My favorite is probably Skeleton Crew, followed closely by Night Shift







. There are also Four Past Midnight, Everything's Eventual







and the brand new Just After Sunset







.

Happy reading.


----------



## Mikuto

quiltlvr said:


> I like to re-read books, but "Lisey's Story" is the very first one that when I finished I immediately went back to page one and started it again.


Though I didn't do that I can understand why you did. The further you get into the book, the more you go "ah-ha!" at little mysteries in the beginning of it. While it's not the last Dead Tree Book I read before getting my Kindle, it was the last one that I really devoured.


----------



## Guest

Personally, I had the opposite reaction to Lisey's Story It seemed to me to be largely a feminized version of The Talisman, without the long heroic journey. I couldn't figure out why King would rip himself off like that. However, take my opinion with a grain of salt. I haven't really liked _any_ of King's "women novels" except Carrie. And I _kinda_ liked Gerald's Game.


----------



## Mikuto

You're definitely entitled to your opinion, and perhaps as a woman I had a different reaction to the book than a man would. It's not my favorite Stephen King novel, and it did seem a bit of departure from his usual work, but I liked it just the same.


----------



## Guest

Don't get me wrong, I didn't actively _dislike_ the book. God knows, I liked it better than his previous book, Cell







. I just found it largely treading over the same old ground, with a bit of a Kennedy/Lennon/King (the other one) twist. But then, we males are in the minority here, so I know my opinion will be the minority one.


----------



## Sailor

I'd like to join in here.

The _only_ thing I have read for many years is, The Holy Bible and religious study books. I haven't read many secular books except for some Mark Twain and a few others; I mostly read cookbooks, survival off the land, <keep your AR15 well cleaned > and such. I do LOVE to read. My first regular book is The Treasure of La Malinche that I've just started reading since joining this board and getting Kindle.

For me, Kindle is going to open up new genre for me...Kindle will be my 'window to the world'. Kindleboards is also my first board to join. 
You guys are spoiling me 

I used to enjoy reading all those sinister/apocalyptic type books from many authors during my teen years. As a kid I remember reading Alfred Hitchcock Mystery Magazine everytime it came out.

I haven't read any Stephen King books in years. I have to admit, when I was at Costco a week ago and held and caressed the new King Hardback book, I was tempted to buy it to 'rekindle' my desire to start reading him again as I really enjoyed it before. I saw the price and and then remembered I had KINDLE at home!

So, this being new for me to get started back with King, what book would you suggest I start with? Is there an order to read them for someone just starting out since he has so many?


----------



## Guest

sailor said:


> I'd like to join in here.
> 
> The _only_ thing I have read for many years is, The Holy Bible and religious study books. I haven't read many secular books except for some Mark Twain and a few others; I mostly read cookbooks, survival off the land, <keep your AR15 well cleaned > and such. I do LOVE to read. My first regular book is The Treasure of La Malinche that I've just started reading since joining this board and getting Kindle.
> 
> For me, Kindle is going to open up new genre for me...Kindle will be my 'window to the world'. Kindleboards is also my first board to join.
> You guys are spoiling me
> 
> I used to enjoy reading all those sinister/apocalyptic type books from many authors during my teen years. As a kid I remember reading Alfred Hitchcock Mystery Magazine everytime it came out.
> 
> I haven't read any Stephen King books in years. I have to admit, when I was at Costco a week ago and held and caressed the new King Hardback book, I was tempted to buy it to 'rekindle' my desire to start reading him again as I really enjoyed it before. I saw the price and and then remembered I had KINDLE at home!
> 
> So, this being new for me to get started back with King, what book would you suggest I start with? Is there an order to read them for someone just starting out since he has so many?


Hrrrmmm.... tricky question.
I'd probably start out in chronological order at first: Carrie







, 'Salem's Lot







and The Shining







. That will give you a good grounding in his horror stuff and happen to be some of his best books. Then you should check out his more fantasy-based stuff. The Talisman







(co-written by Peter Straub) is a good place to start. Halfway between the two genres, and with healthy doses of science fiction and religion thrown in, is The Stand







, which many people consider their favorite and which I suspect you'll like.

Read those, see what you like, and then follow that path.


----------



## Mikuto

I would take Bacardi Jim's advice, but I'd like to throw in that my favorite books are It, and any of the short story/novella books, Everything's Eventual, Night Shift, Nightmares and Dreamscapes, Skeleton Crew, Different Seasons, and most recently Just After Sunset. It's my opinion that Stephen King really excels in the short story format. Unfortunately they're not all available for the Kindle yet


----------



## Guest

Mikuto said:


> I would take Bacardi Jim's advice, but I'd like to throw in that my favorite books are It, and any of the short story/novella books, Everything's Eventual, Night Shift, Nightmares and Dreamscapes, Skeleton Crew, Different Seasons, and most recently Just After Sunset. It's my opinion that Stephen King really excels in the short story format. Unfortunately they're not all available for the Kindle yet


I endorse this statement completely. I loved It, and King's short stories are so varied that _everyone_ is going to find some that they like, regardless of taste.


----------



## Sailor

Bacardi Jim said:


> Read those, see what you like, and then follow that path.


Okay, just made Amazon Happy; I bought Carrie $1.75, and will read this one first. Even though I've seen the movie everytime it comes out on TV, I had no idea it came from a King book! Gee, this is my first book I've actually bought for Kindle! Everything has been free so far.

I will check out old bookstores for Salem's Lot. I have The Shining on Kindle sample so I don't have to ask this again...then after those, I have Kindle Samples of The Talisman, and The Stand.

Now, if KINDLE only had some FOLDERS to store my KING books into which order to read them...

Thank you for the enlightened KING path, Bacardi Jim


----------



## Mikuto

I would like it if the Kindle would just separate your samples from your books. The way it separates magazines or blogs. What I wouldn't DO for a "show only samples" button so I could read through all of them without having to page through 18 pages of stuff!


----------



## Angela

I was a King fan from way back... beginning with Carrie, Salem's Lot, The Shining, Jerusalem's Lot, Children of the Corn, The Dead Zone, Firestarter, Cujo, Christine, Pet Sematary, The Mist, It, Misery, The Tommyknockers, The Stand, The Langoliers. It was about the time of the Langoliers that I stopped reading King. Partly because of finances (had 1 kid in college and one in high school) and I was working 2 full time jobs and had no time to read! I knew I had missed a lot of King books, but never realized there were so many more out there. I knew there were the Bachman books, but never read them. After reading the posts on this thread and in others, I am looking forward to re-kindling my relationship with Stephen!! So many books... so little time!!  

Side note: The movie Carrie was responsible for my hubby to swear off "horror" flicks!! He was depressed for several weeks after he took me to see that movie!!


----------



## Guest

I feel his earlier works are his best with the Stand being the best single work.  The Dark Tower Series is also very good but not something i want to read again.

His collected short stories and novellas are also very good.


----------



## Guest

sailor: 'Salem's Lot







is available on Kindle. I just put the wrong link in my original post. I fixed it, and the link in this post is correct also. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mikuto

That's hilarious about your hubby Angela! I have same problem myself, except for I'm not dating or married right now. None of my friends want to go see horror movies with me, and the only one who I've actually SEEN them with, thinks that movies based on Stephen King novels are too slow for him, he's all about boobs and explosions. 

Speaking of movies, who saw the film adaptation of The Mist?


----------



## Angela

Vampyre said:


> I feel his earlier works are his best with the Stand being the best single work. The Dark Tower Series is also very good but not something i want to read again.
> 
> His collected short stories and novellas are also very good.


I agree, I thought the earlier books were the best!! I am lookiing forward to reading all those short stories and novellas I missed.


----------



## Sailor

Mikuto said:


> I would take Bacardi Jim's advice, but I'd like to throw in that my favorite books are It, and any of the short story/novella books, Everything's Eventual, Night Shift, Nightmares and Dreamscapes, Skeleton Crew, Different Seasons, and most recently Just After Sunset. It's my opinion that Stephen King really excels in the short story format. Unfortunately they're not all available for the Kindle yet


Okay, just at Amazon again. I found Salem's Lot  on Kindle, the other link brought me to a notification that it wasn't available in Kindle format yet. And I found Everything's Eventual, Just After Sunset, Night Shift, Dreamcatcher, and Bag of Bones were all I could find on Kindle. By the time I even start to finish this list, I am sure the others will be released on Kindle format.


----------



## Guest

I'd save Dramcatcher for last.  It was good but the others are better.


----------



## Guest

A word of warning about The Tommyknockers and Dreamcatcher: They are both pretty much straightforward science fiction (Dreamcatcher has a bit of mysticism in it) and many people consider them amongst the worst King books. I didn't care for The Tommyknockers myself (not a likable person in the book), though I enjoyed Dreamcatcher. I also didn't care for King's Cell, which is also straight sci-fi. His best science fiction novel is probably the Bachman book The Running Man, which is nothing like the horrid movie based on it.

(Sorry, in a hurry to leave for work. No links.  )


----------



## Sailor

Vampyre said:


> I'd save Dramcatcher for last. It was good but the others are better.


Okay, I'll save Dreamcatcher until I have read most of his other books. I couldn't find the titles listed so I thought this would keep me directed in which books to keep an eye out to be Kinde-ized. 
I couldn't find the Nightmares and Dreamscapes or Skelteton Crew  so I improvised with Samples of Dreamcatcher and Bag of Bones.

By the time I get back on here, there are LOTS of posts...

Jim, I see that you saw the link and fixed that.

Angela, I have seen all those movies on TV! I didn't realize King was behind my 'sick sense of horror movies'.

I will just keep up with the thread here and see what people like and dislike about the books they are reading now.

Gee, I can't get a post in edgewise...everytime I hit the post button, this is what I get:

Warning - while you were typing a new reply has been posted. You may wish to review your post.


----------



## Angela

BJ, I think Tommyknockers was one of those that helped me walk away from King... The movie was worse than the book!!

Sailor, for the last several years I have been into Christian fiction writers, Ted Dekker, Frank Peretti, Randy Alcorn and Francine Rivers to name a few. They don't have a lot out on Kindle yet, but more are added periodically. I think you may find some of these interesting. Not Stephen Kingish, but very good!


----------



## Sailor

Angela said:


> BJ, I think Tommyknockers was one of those that helped me walk away from King... The movie was worse than the book!!
> 
> Sailor, for the last several years I have been into Christian fiction writers, Ted Dekker, Frank Peretti, Randy Alcorn and Francine Rivers to name a few. They don't have a lot out on Kindle yet, but more are added periodically. I think you may find some of these interesting. Not Stephen Kingish, but very good!


Thanks Angela, I have a hardback Peretti that I found at a bookstore for 1 dollar, but since I have kindle, don't want to read a heavy book. I downloaded a few book samples from all the authors so I can try them out along with Stephen King.

Now, if all authors will just quit writting for a few years until I finally catch up, it would be great


----------



## Cuechick

I have ben through this thread and have not seen any mention of his new book of short stories "Just After Sunset







" (if I missed it, I am sorry)
I down loaded a sample but haven't read it yet. Would love to hear if anyone has read the book yet and what they thought, please black out spoilers though!


----------



## Guest

Octochick:  A couple of us did mention it, but only in passing.  I haven't read it yet, as I am currently slogging my way through the George R. R. Martin saga and I don't read two books at once.

Welcome to Kingsland!


----------



## Guest

Oh no..another book I must have.  It is going to be very hard to stick to my original read a book buy a book policy.  In the past, I have bought too many books and have ended up not reading them and end up giving them away because I lost interest in them.


----------



## Sailor

Octochick said:


> I have ben through this thread and have not seen any mention of his new book of short stories "Just After Sunset" (if I missed it, I am sorry)
> I down loaded a sample but haven't read it yet. Would love to hear if anyone has read the book yet and what they thought, please black out spoilers though!


I downloaded the Kindle Sample of this one, so I can't tell you anything about it as I haven't read it yet. I saw it at Costco last week and was drawn to it, I picked it up and touched it and read the back cover...looks good...from the outside


----------



## Angela

sailor said:


> Now, if all authors will just quit writting for a few years until I finally catch up, it would be great


LOL, sailor!! I know how you feel, and you are most welcome!


----------



## Cuechick

I went to look at the Amazon page for this again and that lead me to two more books, by authors I have never read that sounded interesting! So I downloaded those samples. I now want to get through the book I am reading now, just to read the samples. It is time to step away from the computer.


----------



## Susan B

Octochick said:


> I have ben through this thread and have not seen any mention of his new book of short stories "Just After Sunset" (if I missed it, I am sorry)
> I down loaded a sample but haven't read it yet. Would love to hear if anyone has read the book yet and what they thought, please black out spoilers though!


I bought the book the day it came out and finished it that same day. The stories were good and some were quite a departure from what SK usually writes. "N" was my favorite. Let me know what you think of that particular story if you do read the book.


----------



## Guest

LR is watching us.  Maybe she'll buy it.


----------



## Guest

When I pull up Stephen King in Kindle books, I get 74 results some of which I know are concordances and companions. It really does not surprise me that so many are available because he was an early adopter of e-book format.

No, darling I am not going to buy it until I am ready to read it. Just bought _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. I need some fun reading after that depressing _Edgar Sawtelle_.


----------



## Buttercup

Mikuto said:


> Speaking of movies, who saw the film adaptation of The Mist?


I saw it when it was in the theater. I thought it was ok.


----------



## Guest

Same here.  I think I would have liked it better if I hadn't already read the story.


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan

Ok,I LOVE Stephen King, have read quite a few of his books, and no disrespect is meant here. I don't mean to just stick my nose in the thread here, but has anyone bought the Kindle edition of The Stand? I bought it because it was cheap, I loved the mini-series, and I never finished it. I'm loving it so far but one thing has been bothering me. Every once and a while something will be...I guess miss-typed? It won't be someone talking and therefore just the way they are speaking it will be something like... onve instead of once in descriptions for example. Things that just obviously aren't right. Has anyone else noticed this in any kindle books. I also noticed it in "Butcher Bird" by Richard Kadrey but I just assumed that it wasn't proof read or something. 

P.S. Please excuse my butchering of the English language/attempts at communicating...


----------



## Guest

Back in college, I performed "Paranoid: A Chant," a bizarre poem from Skeleton Crew for my Oral Interpretation class. Yeah, I got the "A."  But here's a cinematic interpretation:


----------



## Guest

Very very cool!


----------



## Guest

I know you like his short stories, but he's a pretty darn good poet as well.  Which is why I picked it to do in class, but this clip blew me away.


----------



## Guest

I like almost everything he has written, there are just a few things I don't like much.  

Black House and Lisey's Story for instance.  I couldn't finish wither of them.  

He has proven time and time again, he can write pretty much anything he wants to and about 99% of it is great.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I like almost everything he has written, there are just a few things I don't like much.
> 
> Black House and Lisey's Story for instance. I couldn't finish wither of them.
> 
> He has proven time and time again, he can write pretty much anything he wants to and about 99% of it is great.


I have this theory about Black House: King wrote the huge majority of The Talisman, allowing for Straub's input and letting Straub write the entire section that took place at the Thayer School.

When it came time for the sequel which was a chain in the DT series, King turned the reins completely over to Straub, merely outlining the parts of the book that were essential to King's GRAND SCHEME.

The problem is that Straub had long abandoned horror/fantasy fiction by that point and was writing police-procedural psychological thrillers.

Thus the complete failure of Black House. It was not a good sequel because it was completely unlike the original. It had a different author, and that author had abandoned that genre and couldn't find his way back. The audience was so bored by Straub's vague waving of a broken wand that they gave up on the story by the time the essential DT plot elements finally popped up at the end.

Is this an unfair assessment?

This is just a theory.


----------



## Guest

Sounds about right to me.  It was dull and disappointing.


----------



## Mikuto

Buttercup said:


> I saw it when it was in the theater. I thought it was ok.


I liked The Mist a lot, not only because it's one of my favorite short stories by King, but my favorite video game ever was loosely based on it. The ending broke my heart though, much more tragic than the actual story.


----------



## Buttercup

To be fair to the movie I really should watch it again, it's been a very long time and my memory is not so great.  It was pretty spooky and there were some things that made me jump! 

I've never read the book though, might add that to my list.


----------



## Mikuto

The book is always better, but I think it translated well onto the screen.


----------



## Buttercup

Mikuto said:


> The book is always better, but I think it translated well onto the screen.


This is true. I must say that IMO The Green Mile is an exception to this rule. I thought that was one movie that held true to the book without leaving important bits out.


----------



## PraiseGod13

The Stand has always been my very favorite SK book.... I'm re-reading it now in the Kindle version and it is so great!!  I love the "Good vs. Evil" theme and I was SOOO happy to see that the Kindle version is the unabridged.  When SK originally wrote it... his publishers convinced him that no one would spend the $$ for a book that long.... so he cut about 400 pages out of the book.  Once they realized the error of their ways, he put some, but not all, of the pages back into the story and finally got it published the way it was meant to be.  Interesting that SK says his favorite book is Bag of Bones...... there are just so many excellent ones.  Needful Things has always been one of my favorites but I don't think it's available for our Kindles yet.  I did buy The Shining (another excellent SK book) as I also love The Stanley in Estes Park.  Did you know that part of Dumb and Dumber was filmed at The Stanley also??  Anyway.... I'm hoping that Needful Things and It will be coming out in Kindle versions soon..... like I need any more books for my "to be read list"..... but winter is coming and they say it will be long and VERY cold here in Iowa..... so I will have plenty of "stay-in-the-house" reading time ahead of me.


----------



## Guest

For those of you who love The Stand, I highly recommend Swan Song







by Robert McCammon. (Not on Kindle yet.) It is the closest parallel out there that I've found. The Armageddon is nuclear rather than biological, but it mirrors King's plot of following scattered survivors gathering into two camps, Good and Evil, who clash at the end. There is even a Flagg counterpart.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

PG I am reading A Redbird Christmas and I have The Stand as my next read, got it for $2.95. I read it many years ago and can't wait!


----------



## PraiseGod13

Thanks, Bacardi Jim for the recommendation!!  LCM.... you will love getting back into The Stand.  It's so great to be able to read it without having to hold a 20 lb DTB!!!  Stephen King books are ideal on our Kindles!!!  Same with Diana Gabaldon's Outlander series.  More like dictionaries in size!  I LOVE huge books.... but not the weight of the DTBs!!  No more getting hand cramps after a long night of reading on our Kindles!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Haven't read the Outlander series but have it on my wish list. I think it may be a choice for our bookclub starting Jan. 2009.   If I would get off of here I could finish A Redbird Christmas and start The Stand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Haven't read the Outlander series but have it on my wish list. I think it may be a choice for our bookclub starting Jan. 2009.  If I would get off of here I could finish A Redbird Christmas and start The Stand.


Yes, the Outlander may indeed be one of our first bookclubs... Looking forward to it!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Me too Bets, should be fun and will be my first bookclub experience.


----------



## CS

Mikuto said:


> I liked The Mist a lot, not only because it's one of my favorite short stories by King, but my favorite video game ever was loosely based on it.


What game?


----------



## Mikuto

Silent Hill. Along with Jacob's Ladder and several other horror novels and movies, Silent Hill drew heavily on The Mist for atmosphere. The streets of the town are even named after authors, Bradbury, Matheson, Sagan, Koontz and Bachman, the last standing out the most considering they used a Stephen King story for inspiration. 

It's one of the best video games for the Ps1 if you ask me; twisted, scary, weird, and wonderful.


----------



## CS

Mikuto said:


> Silent Hill. Along with Jacob's Ladder and several other horror novels and movies, Silent Hill drew heavily on The Mist for atmosphere. The streets of the town are even named after authors, Bradbury, Matheson, Sagan, Koontz and Bachman, the last standing out the most considering they used a Stephen King story for inspiration.
> 
> It's one of the best video games for the Ps1 if you ask me; twisted, scary, weird, and wonderful.


I've only played Silent Hill 2 for PS2. It was amazing. Haven't tried any other games in the series though.


----------



## Mikuto

1-4 are all made by a very bright Japanese development team known as Team Silent, however Origins and Homecoming were not, so if you decide to play them all, keep in mind that the most recent two games aren't made by the same people, so there are some changes. 

Also, the original game is pretty dated, having came out in 1999, but it's still my favorite. If you don't care so much about the newest graphics, it's worth a shot if you can come across a copy, they're very rare now.


----------



## Figment

LuckyRainbow said:


> Just bought _The Friday Night Knitting Club_. I need some fun reading after that depressing _Edgar Sawtelle_.


I don't know whether you want to hear this, but I bought and read _ The Friday Night Knitting Club _, and it made me cry!!!

I will say no more!


----------



## Figment

Bacardi Jim said:


> For those of you who love The Stand, I highly recommend Swan Song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Robert McCammon. (Not on Kindle yet.) It is the closest parallel out there that I've found. The Armageddon is nuclear rather than biological, but it mirrors King's plot of following scattered survivors gathering into two camps, Good and Evil, who clash at the end. There is even a Flagg counterpart.


I read it when it first came out...figured I was one of the very few who had even bothered.

I agree with all you say about it being a close parallel. In fact, I remember thinking at the time it was sort of a cheap rip off of _The Stand_. I did enjoy it enough though, that I am certain it's still around here on a shelf...not one of the many, many recirculated over the years.

Oh, and I clicked on it to get it Kindelized!


----------



## Guest

Figment said:


> I read it when it first came out...figured I was one of the very few who had even bothered.
> 
> I agree with all you say about it being a close parallel. In fact, I remember thinking at the time it was sort of a cheap rip off of _The Stand_. I did enjoy it enough though, that I am certain it's still around here on a shelf...not one of the many, many recirculated over the years.
> 
> Oh, and I clicked on it to get it Kindelized!


I don't consider it a "cheap rip off." Swan Song had some highly original stuff, and it can be argued that it is faster-paced and more "adventuresome" than it's big brother. I thoroughly love both novels.


----------



## Guest

Be vewwy, vewwy qwiet.


Spoiler



Selcien is peeking at us.


 We don't want to spook him off.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Be vewwy, vewwy qwiet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Selcien is peeking at us.
> 
> 
> We don't want to spook him off.


you are such a bad boy....


----------



## Susan B

Figment said:


> I read it when it first came out...figured I was one of the very few who had even bothered.
> 
> I agree with all you say about it being a close parallel. In fact, I remember thinking at the time it was sort of a cheap rip off of _The Stand_. I did enjoy it enough though, that I am certain it's still around here on a shelf...not one of the many, many recirculated over the years.
> 
> Oh, and I clicked on it to get it Kindelized!


I clicked it too. I'm a great fan of post apolyptic books and the selection for Kindle is very slim.


----------



## Lotus

OK, I have a question for you SK fans. I remember reading one of his books many years ago where people start growing interfaces with computers (probes that plug directly from their brains into computers). What was the name of the book (or was it a short story)?

My favorite, I think, was _Firestarter_, but it's many years since I've read it. Successive international moves left me without many of my books.

I read the first three _Dark Tower_ books, then moved to a country where English-language books were scarce. I'm hoping they'll all come available on Kindle so I can read the whole thing from the start.


----------



## Guest

Lotus said:


> OK, I have a question for you SK fans. I remember reading one of his books many years ago where people start growing interfaces with computers (probes that plug directly from their brains into computers). What was the name of the book (or was it a short story)?


I believe that was actually a Dean Koontz novel, but am not sure of the name of it.


----------



## ScottBooks

It wasn't _God is an Iron_ by Spider Robinson was it? The only King one I can think of is the horrible bad _The Tommyknockers_. And even that isn't very close...


----------



## Susan B

The book is "Midnight" by Dean Koontz. It was a pretty good horror story, better then some of his later efforts. Oh! and it's not available on Kindle.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Susan. Would never have remembered that name. I am not a big Koontz fan, but remember reading that one and being freaked out by it.


----------



## Lotus

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone!



ScottBooks said:


> It wasn't _God is an Iron_ by Spider Robinson was it? The only King one I can think of is the horrible bad _The Tommyknockers_. And even that isn't very close...


I think it may be _Tommyknockers_. I probably read it when it first came out... which apparently was 21 years ago  So, my memory of it may be inaccurate. I remember it having an interesting idea behind it, but felt that the execution was lacking.

I think I did read a Dean R. Koontz book or two at some point, so I guess that's possible, too.

Wow, my memory must be worse than I thought.


----------



## Selcien

Bacardi Jim said:


> Be vewwy, vewwy qwiet.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Selcien is peeking at us.
> 
> 
> We don't want to spook him off.


If you were hoping to get me to post here, congratulations. If you expect me to explain why I've decided to stay... But really, you flatter me by mentioning me in a thread that had absolutely nothing to do with me, you also needlessly risked having this thread derailed by offering me an open invitation to do so, or do you really think that your post added to the discussion in this thread?

At any rate, enough of that. On topic stuff now.

I don't have much to say about Stephen King at this point as it's been far too long since I've read any of his books, it's nice to see The Stand being regarded so highly though, was definitely one of my favorites. It's also nice to see that Salemn's Lot is available on the Kindle, I didn't think it was, will likely be the first Stephen King book that I read on the Kindle, followed by The Stand.


----------



## Jeff

Welcome back, Selcien.


----------



## ScottBooks

Which _Stand_? Or can you only get _Expanded Stand_ on Kindle? I haven't checked...still have both DTB's.

In recent books, I thought _Duma Key_ was a spectacular return to form. _The Cell_ on the other hand was a twee zombie novella.


----------



## Guest

Selcien said:


> ...you also needlessly risked having this thread derailed by offering me an open invitation to do so...


Quite the contrary. This is one thread a particularly _don't_ want derailed or hijacked. I had no idea that you have some sort of Internet-wide reputation for hijacking threads.  Perhaps if your username was Selcien the Pirate I would have known better. I was merely poking (lightly) fun at the fact that you were still lurking around despite your MELODRAMATIC "Goodbye, Uncruel World" speech. You earned that poking. Take it and live with it.

[quote author=Selcien]...or do you really think that your post added to the discussion in this thread?
[/quote]I posts as I likes, and nobody here has a problem with it... yet. (Except you.) Yes, making people laugh "adds" to discussions, emotionally if not intellectually. This isn't junior high where if you show "weakness" by being friendly and jovial you end up with your head in a toilet bowl. It's a discussion/*social* group of people who share a similar interest.

It's not a competition. And personal insults/attacks don't score "prestige points." They just alienate everybody.

I can't speak for the rest of the membership, but you are certainly welcome in THIS thread so long as you remember these things... and *LIGHTEN UP!*.


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> Which _Stand_? Or can you only get _Expanded Stand_ on Kindle? I haven't checked...still have both DTB's.
> 
> In recent books, I thought _Duma Key_ was a spectacular return to form. _The Cell_ on the other hand was a twee zombie novella.


Yes, it's only the "unexpurgated" version available on Kindle. Don't know why anyone would want to read the shorter one, frankly, given a choice. 

And I agree with your capsule comments. Cell left me more disappointed than any King book since The Tommyknockers. While Duma Key was, to me, the "everything but the kitchen sink" ghost story King _attempted_ in Bag of Bones, only done right this time.


----------



## Guest

Sorry, Betsy.  In this particular case, it seemed warranted.


----------



## Susan B

Bacardi Jim said:


> Sorry, Betsy. In this particular case, it seemed warranted.


Jim, I'm shocked I tell you shocked! Also the most disappointing SK book,for me, Is "IT".


----------



## pidgeon92

Seriously, with the swearing? Fix your post, or I will do it for you.


----------



## Guest

Susan B said:


> Jim, I'm shocked I tell you shocked!


That there is gambling going on here? 


> Also the most disappointing SK book,for me, Is "IT".


You mean because of the _three_ horrible endings? Or the whole book?


----------



## Guest

pidgeon92 said:


> Seriously, with the swearing? Fix your post, or I will do it for you.


Acceptable?


----------



## Susan B

Bacardi Jim said:


> That there is gambling going on here?  You mean because of the _three_ horrible endings? Or the whole book?


Gambling,drink,and loose women! The horrible endings..uhg,


----------



## pidgeon92

Bacardi Jim said:


> Acceptable?


You might want to revisit the forum rules at this thread.


----------



## Susan B

Bacardi Jim said:


> Acceptable?


Well it did lose some of it's punch but "hell" sort of gets your point across. Err..not trying to step on Pigeon's toes. Just an observation.


----------



## Guest

Susan B said:


> Gambling,drink,and loose women! The horrible endings..uhg,


Upon re-readings, I grew to accept that


Spoiler



IT was a giant spider


 because I realized that it wasn't really--it was just the closest the kids' minds could accept to IT's true form. But the


Spoiler



pre-pubescent orgy


 was uncomfortable, unnecessary and vile, while


Spoiler



Bill's bringing Audra out of her catatonia by riding her around on Silver


 was just plain silly.

Loved every page of the book up until those points, though.


----------



## Guest

pidgeon92 said:


> You might want to revisit the forum rules at this thread.


I'm familiar with them. I knew them when I posted what I posted the first time. I felt my expletive was warranted given the histrionics this guy demonstrated a few days ago when he castigated the whole board for being "too nice." I was being very, very emphatic. For a point. But the post is now clean as a freshly polished whistle.

OK?


----------



## Guest

Susan B said:


> Well it did lose some of it's punch but "hell" sort of gets your point across. Err..not trying to step on Pigeon's toes. Just an observation.


I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## pidgeon92

Bacardi Jim said:


> I'm familiar with them. I knew them when I posted what I posted the first time. I felt my expletive was warranted given the histrionics this guy demonstrated a few days ago when he castigated the whole board for being "too nice." I was being very, very emphatic. For a point. But the post is now clean as a freshly polished whistle.
> 
> OK?


Frankly, no, it's not OK. You should treat others as you expect to be treated. Flaming and swearing on a forum post is impolite to your intended recipient, as well as the other forum members. This is a public forum. Please treat it as though your children might be reading it.


----------



## Selcien

I have a question. I've tried reading the Cell, first in the form of a Hardcover, and then the sample on the Kindle. I never made it past page 20 with the hardcover and I didn't make it even that far in the sample.

The question. Is it me, or is the book really that bad?



Jeff said:


> Welcome back, Selcien.


Thanks. 



Bacardi Jim said:


> You earned that poking. Take it and live with it.


Trust me, there's nobody that will come down on me harder than I will when I realize that I've acted foolishly. My posts in the vampire thread could have been better but my melodramatic rant in the amazing thread was beyond ridiculous, although being able to end a post with "So long, and thanks for all the fish" still makes me happy with it (I *loved* being able to use that line). Really need to get around to reading the Hitchhiker's series again.

And yes, I've put the blame squarely on myself, and I've stopped blaming other people. No more hiding. I will be trying to do better with my posts. However, don't expect me to stop taking things seriously, I'm well aware of that flaw, and if I could have changed it, I would have done so by now as I would like to take things less seriously. On the plus side, being as serious as I am makes the times when I can find humor in things all that much better, because of that I treasure things that can make me laugh.

As annoying as it may be, to me, to you, and to others, I am melodramatic, it's just the way that I am, and clearly, my accusing of you being melodramatic was obviously due to my own perception. You may also want to take note that sometimes my logic is anything but logical, I mean, I can quite literally come up with logic that can justify anything (that's why I do not do drugs, I so do not trust myself). I once justifed buying all of the different colored Nintendo DS's (original model), and even with people pointing out how stupid I was, it wasn't until I had seven DS's that I realized just how stupid it was (I gave two to my mom, sold one, and I still have the other four. Really wish I had enough sense not to have wasted so much money).

I can truly be an idiot at times but that's the way it goes, live and learn.


----------



## Susan B

I liked "Cell" but then I like zombie stories and that's exactly what this was. A tarted up zombie tale.


----------



## Angela

Selcien, thank you for your post and your honesty. Welcome back.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, Selcien. (And thank you, SusanB!)

Water under the bridge? Kiss and make up?

And yes, Cell really _is_ that bad. At least for a "zombie" story. King commits the one unpardonable sin in a zombie tale:


Spoiler



he never explains how/why the zombies are created!



It mostly degenerates into a mindless gorefest after the part you read. It is, in its way, an homage to Dawn of the Dead with what little social satire there is being contained in the first few pages. (cell phones are the new consumer fixation)


----------



## Susan B

Wasn't the how done by the


Spoiler



cell phone signal?


----------



## Guest

Susan B said:


> Wasn't the how done by the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> cell phone signal?


Yes, but it's never explained how/why that happened! Intentional? A plot? Some bizarre satellite malfunction? In a zombie story, why need to know HOW AND WHY, darnit! *winks at Pidgeon*


----------



## Xia

Um. I've obviously missed a lot going around here, apparently. And, seriously, for that I am now finding myself very thankful. My question is, what does _any_ of this petty sniping have to do with Stephen King and his literary works? I was under the impression that we were all (here on this thread) having a very nice (so sorry if I've offended anyone with that word) conversation about Stephen King and now it's looking like this thread is sitting in a handbasket with a one way ticket.

Here's a thought... most of us just want to talk about Kindles and books. If you got something else on your mind, why not just unplug from the forum and go read a book (or two, or three, or...) on your Kindle. Seriously. Lighten up.


----------



## Susan B

Too right mate! I don't remember ever reading about the "why" but  it was still a good read,at least for me.


----------



## Selcien

Angela said:


> Selcien, thank you for your post and your honesty. Welcome back.


I'm glad to be back. 



Bacardi Jim said:


> Thank you, Selcien. (And thank you, SusanB!)
> 
> Water under the bridge? Kiss and make up?


Not the kissing part but yeah.



Bacardi Jim said:


> And yes, Cell really _is_ that bad. At least for a "zombie" story. King commits the one unpardonable sin in a zombie tale:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> he never explains how/why the zombies are created!
> 
> 
> 
> It mostly degenerates into a mindless gorefest after the part you read. It is, in its way, an homage to Dawn of the Dead with what little social satire there is being contained in the first few pages. (cell phones are the new consumer fixation)


It *degenerates* into a mindless gorefest?! I would say that it became that shortly after the two phone calls were made. Personally, I rather watch this kind of material than to read it.

And regarding IT, it may have been a while since I've read it, but the one thing that I remember about it was that I couldn't make any kind of sense out of it.


----------



## Guest

Selcien said:


> It *degenerates* into a mindless gorefest?! I would say that it became that shortly after the two phone calls were made.


Fair enough. It would have been more accurate to say it never resurfaced. There is a weak love story involved, and concern for the protagonist's daughter, but the story never gets its head back above the slimy intro.

Ok?


----------



## Guest

I guess I don't analyze books or movies as much as a lot of people seem to. In short, I am easy to please i guess. some may say I have no taste, I don't know. I liked It or most of it anyway. The little tween love fest was a bit much, I thought it was dumb.

*Cell* was an OK book and hot horrible. It did make me glad I don't have a cell phone. I don't like them. Of all of our gadgets, the cell phone is the one thing I truly despised.

Even though I think I am an easy to please reader, there is one King book I can't seem to get into, *Lisey's Story*. I actually got farther into "*Twilight*"







than I could in it. Even i have my limits.

After the Kindle's wireless feature, my favorite thing about it is sampling. From what I have seen posted, it may be a double edged sword though. It helps chose better books and it also leads to more buying of books we could buy later on when finances may be better.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Nice to have you back Selcien! Welcome  

Nice to see you in yet another moderator hat Betsy.


----------



## Mikuto

RE: Lisey's story. It gets better the further you get into it. It definitely starts out slow, but by the middle of the book I found myself unable to put it down. Good on you for managing to read further in Twilight though, I refuse to pick it up.

RE: Zombie stories. George A. Romero, who basically created the Zombie genre, never ONCE explained why there were zombies, or why people were turning into them. It was just sort of understood. Zombies exist, they eat human flesh, etc, etc. Though I like the zombie genre, I've noticed there's a HUGE dearth of explanation as to what makes zombies what they are. Max Brooks attempts in the Zombie Survival guide, but it's a half-cocked whimper without delving into exactly why the


Spoiler



Solamum Virus


 does what it does.

I would love a zombie book that goes into the physiology of the creatures instead of just accepting that the dead are walking and not explaining it away in one sentence.


----------



## CS

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Selcien is welcome here, he and I had a very nice  pleasant PM exchange, civility all around, and I told him he was welcome back anytime.
> 
> Personal attacks are NOT ok, and I have seen some directed toward Selcien. I almost posted this morning when I saw Selcien's name come up, wish I had. I've only checked in on this thread periodically as I don't read much Steven King, and things were going so well. I'm back and I'm here. I will remove posts that I don't feel are appropriate and I will close the thread if I have to.


Thank you, Betsy. I've had pleasant PM convos with Selcien too. From what I've observed of him, he's a nice guy who can contribute a lot to this forum. I think it's great that he has decided to come back. To whoever may have a beef with Sel, why drive him back off the board again with all of this petty squabbling? If anything, his decision to stay should be encouraged and met with open arms. I for one am glad to have him back. Welcome back, Selcien.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CS said:


> Thank you, Betsy. I've had pleasant PM convos with Selcien too. From what I've observed of him, he's a nice guy who can contribute a lot to this forum. I think it's great that he has decided to come back. To whoever may have a beef with Sel, why drive him back off the board again with all of this petty squabbling? If anything, his decision to stay should be encouraged and met with open arms. I for one am glad to have him back. Welcome back, Selcien.


Thanks! I think there was some back and forth going both ways that was regrettable, but it's over now. Let's make this the last word on this and just get back to discussing books.... Seriously.

Betsy


----------



## quiltlvr

NOOooooo! Don't close the thread! I'll talk books:
Speaking of "Cell", I just bought a used dtb for my 11yo son. I thought it was one of King's tamer stories, but it's been awhile. Do I need to read it again before he starts it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

No no no not closing the thread; just no more discussion of the recent dust-up!  Back to books!

Betsy 

(I am going to delete my chastising post and a couple of the others so that this can be just Steven King....)

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks

The following black line is my pet theory about _Cell_.



Spoiler



King wrote this book only to satisfy his urge to blow away cell phone users. Use a cell phone = get shot in the head. A sentiment many would agree with.



I didn't think _Supersized Stand_ was bad, just more than called for. _Supersized Stranger in a Strange Land_ was bad. I'm not a fan of the rewrite of _The Gunslinger_. I miss the stark, bare prose of the original. And I didn't need everything to "match".


----------



## Guest

Mikuto said:


> RE: Zombie stories. George A. Romero, who basically created the Zombie genre, never ONCE explained why there were zombies, or why people were turning into them.


Not true on two counts. The classic White Zombie was made in 1932, over 50 years before Romero's Night of the Living Dead. Along with a scant few other zombie films of the pre-Romero era, these zombies were the result of a voodoo curse. As for explanations, if you re-watch NotLD, youll see that Romero _does_ explain his zombies. They are infected with a "space virus" brought to earth by a fallen satellite.



> I would love a zombie book that goes into the physiology of the creatures instead of just accepting that the dead are walking and not explaining it away in one sentence.


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> The following black line is my pet theory about _Cell_.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> King wrote this book only to satisfy his urge to blow away cell phone users. Use a cell phone = get shot in the head. A sentiment many would agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think _Supersized Stand_ was bad, just more than called for. _Supersized Stranger in a Strange Land_ was bad. I'm not a fan of the rewrite of _The Gunslinger_. I miss the stark, bare prose of the original. And I didn't need everything to "match".


I didn't even know there _was_ a re-write of The Gunslinger! And I'm not sure I'd want to read it. If you read back, you'll see how much I loved the spare-yet-poetic prose of the original.


----------



## Mikuto

I should clarify. I meant that he defined the zombie genre as most people understand it. I do know that there were movies before it, and I do know all about Vodou zombies, but if you ask somebody about zombies, the first think they think of is the Romero's shambling horde. 

Wikipedia agrees with me: "Zombies became a popular device in modern horror fiction, largely because of the success of George A. Romero's 1968 film Night of the Living Dead." 

As for Serpent and the Rainbow, isn't it based on vodou? Personally I want more explanation into the more modern idea of a zombie, a reanimated corpse, which seems to be usually caused by some sort of virus. I'm a science junkie, so I want to know what causes the cells to die, yet the bodies to live on and become cannibalistic. 

It has been a while since I viewed NotLD though, so I'll make a point to do so.


----------



## CS

Bacardi Jim said:


>


Fantastic movie as well.


----------



## Guest

Yes, The Serpent and the Rainbow is voodoo-based. Kind of. Unlike the film, the book is a non-fiction first-person account of an anthropologist who goes to Haiti at the behest of a pharmaceutical company to investigate reports of a local folk-medicine that can bring about complete cessation of bodily functions. (The company thinks it might be usable as an anaesthetic.) The upshot is that "zombies" aren't dead in the first place. A voodoo priest uses a powder to make a living person appear dead. The "corpse" is then buried. After a few days, they "wake up" and dig their way free. The powder also suppresses the victim's will, making them the "slave" of the priest who "created" them.

In my anthropology classes, we were warned against "going Wade Davis," a synonym for "going native." While his book has largely been discredited by other anthropologists, it is an interesting read. (And a pretty good movie.) And it _does_ delve deeply into the physiological aspects of "zombification."


----------



## Guest

While we're on the subject....

I can understand Romero's desire to remake NotLD in color with higher production values. The original was wonderful, but modern audiences (kids) won't watch anything in b/w. And the remake was pretty faithful and pretty good.

But can anyone explain to me the "need" to remake Dawn of the Dead when the original was consensually agreed upon by critics and fans alike as the greatest zombie movie ever made?


----------



## Mikuto

Actually, Bacardi Jim, most people who I've spoke to who have seen the remake and the original DotD consider the remake one of the only remakes to actually surpass the original. 

I can understand liking the original best, but I think the remake was a darn good movie. But then again, I'm probably a "kid" at 25


----------



## Guest

Mikuto said:


> Actually, Bacardi Jim, most people who I've spoke to who have seen the remake and the original DotD consider the remake one of the only remakes to actually surpass the original.
> 
> I can understand liking the original best, but I think the remake was a darn good movie. But then again, I'm probably a "kid" at 25


I haven't seen the remake. I suppose I will, eventually. I just... don't see the _need_ for a remake. For 25 years, the original was acclaimed as the best movie in the genre. It'd be like remaking Casablanca "just because we can."


----------



## Mikuto

Holy crap. I aged myself a year. I'm 24 still, not 25 >_<

I would give the re-make a watch, for the gore if nothing else.


----------



## Guest

And, in an effort to pull the thread back on-topic after I derailed it, I found Pet Sematary to be a much better and more horrific "zombie" book than Cell.

*neatly ties the bow*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Seal of approval.









Betsy


----------



## Mikuto

Elephant Seal of approval, no less. 

I'm ashamed to admit I haven't read all of Stephen King's books yet. I have a hefty chunk of them, but there they sit on my shelf wondering why I never look at them anymore  

What did everyone think of Duma Key?


----------



## Guest

Duma Key was King's best book in a long time, in my opinion.


----------



## Susan B

Bacardi Jim said:


> And, in an effort to pull the thread back on-topic after I derailed it, I found Pet Sematary to be a much better and more horrific "zombie" book than Cell.
> 
> *neatly ties the bow*


I agree and even though it's not a zombie book I really liked Cujo although the movie was blah. They just had to add a happy ending!


----------



## Guest

Susan B said:


> I agree and even though it's not a zombie book I really liked Cujo although the movie was blah. They just had to add a happy ending!


LR and I both pan the movie for the terrible ending.


Spoiler



The kid's supposed to die, dammit!


----------



## Mikuto

If happy endings make you mad you should watch The Mist, instead of giving it a happy ending, they gave it a WORSE ending than in the book.


----------



## Guest

Also, the best thing about the book is completely written out of the movie. Not only is Cujo rabid, he is possessed by the spirit of Frank Dodd, the killer from The Dead Zone


----------



## Susan B

Mikuto said:


> If happy endings make you mad you should watch The Mist, instead of giving it a happy ending, they gave it a WORSE ending than in the book.


Yep, I've seen The Mist. Happy endings don't make me mad they just disappoint me as it seems that movies sometimes get dumbed down to appeal to the widest possible audinces. I guess that's the name of the game though.


----------



## Mikuto

Susan: I know where you're coming from. I often rant about the "Disneyfying" of Fairy Tales. I prefer the original Grimm versions where there's death and mayhem. 

Awful ending to The Mist though, huh? Broke my heart.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> LR and I both pan the movie for the terrible ending.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The kid's supposed to die, dammit!


 I thought that WAS the happy ending. 

Children should neither be seen or heard from - ever again.
W. C. Fields

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I thought that WAS the happy ending.
> 
> Children should neither be seen or heard from - ever again.
> W. C. Fields
> 
> Betsy


Anybody who hates children and dogs can't be all bad. -- said _about_ W. C. Fields


----------



## Guest

Children should be obscene and not heard. -- Reverend Loveshade


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I like children - fried.
W. C. Fields 

Sorry for taking the thread off topic.



Betsy


----------



## Lotus

I thought _Cell _ was awful.

I did enjoy some of his short stories and novellas. Those were interesting for me.

I always liked _The Running Man_, although the movie was absolute junk. _Shawshank Redemption _ was another I enjoyed... and I did like that movie. _Stand By Me_ was another good book and a good movie, IMO.


----------



## pidgeon92

I didn't think The Cell was awful, but it wasn't great. The premise had lots of promise. To me, it was like the Stand with cellphones.

As for the Running Man movie, I thought it was a lot of fun. Back then, I worked in a movie theatre, that movie did tremendous business for us. That nut from the Family Feud was perfect.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Running Man was one of my favorite books by Steven King.  I also enjoyed the movie, but I usually don't have any problem disassociated movies and the books they were inspired by...

Betsy


----------



## Selcien

First off, I have to say that I do not like the notification system of this board. At first it seemed nice to not get an email every time someone posts to a thread I've "subscribed" to (that's what happens on the IGN boards), but this thread has had two pages added onto it without so much as sending me a single notification. 



Bacardi Jim said:


> Fair enough. It would have been more accurate to say it never resurfaced. There is a weak love story involved, and concern for the protagonist's daughter, but the story never gets its head back above the slimy intro.
> Ok?


That does clear up things as I thought that you were saying that the book somehow managed to get even more mindlessly gory.



Vampyre said:


> some may say I have no taste, I don't know.


Repeat after me.

"I have better taste than anyone else."

It may seem elitest, some people most definitely would try to use it that way, but the simple truth is that nobody's taste will serve a person better than their own.



CS said:


> To whoever may have a beef with Sel, why drive him back off the board again with all of this petty squabbling? If anything, his decision to stay should be encouraged and met with open arms. I for one am glad to have him back. Welcome back, Selcien.


*laughing in an amused but friendly fashion*

You still don't get it. If anything "petty squabbling" would make me feel at home here, and if I'm exchanging posts with someone who's disregarding everything that I say (like this one guy on the Xbox 360 section of the IGN boards who made up his mind that he was going to hate the Gears of War video game before ever playing it and kept saying the same thing over, and over, regardless of what you said.), then I'd simply stop responding to that particular poster on that particular topic.

If anything, people, which definitely includes me, just need to be mindful that what they post will be read by others, and that the impact of their post will not be entirely on their intended target.



Bacardi Jim said:


> While we're on the subject....
> I can understand Romero's desire to remake NotLD in color with higher production values. The original was wonderful, but modern audiences (kids) won't watch anything in b/w. And the remake was pretty faithful and pretty good.
> But can anyone explain to me the "need" to remake Dawn of the Dead when the original was consensually agreed upon by critics and fans alike as the greatest zombie movie ever made?


The reason why they needed to remake Dawn of the Dead was so that people like me could have two versions of it. I have the original Dawn of the Dead on HD DVD and the remake on Blu-ray, I enjoy both of them. Although if I had to choose my favorite between the two, it would be the original, 'cause while the fast zombies are scary, it doesn't allow as much diversity. The slow moving ones allows for full control of the tempo as the level of threat is directly related to the number of zombies, the more zombies there are, the greater the threat. On top of that there is still the ever present danger of getting too careless, which can allow a slow zombie to bite, or even outright kill someone without the aid of other zombies. Whereas in the remake, the fast ones make it so that you go from no threat when there are no zombies all the way to full out threat with the introduction of a *single* zombie, absolutely nothing inbetween, and the danger of carelessness is removed as the speed of the zombies guarantees no chance of evasion.


----------



## CS

Selcien said:


> *laughing in an amused but friendly fashion*
> 
> You still don't get it. If anything "petty squabbling" would make me feel at home here





Spoiler



Screw you then, a**hole! 


Better?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I hate to interrupt this touching male bonding but under Forum Decorum, it plainly says "No bad words." Family friendly, folks.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.msg75.html#msg75

Thank you.

Betsy


----------



## CS

Sorry, Betsy. 

P.S. Nice hat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Selcien said:


> First off, I have to say that I do not like the notification system of this board. At first it seemed nice to not get an email every time someone posts to a thread I've "subscribed" to (that's what happens on the IGN boards), but this thread has had two pages added onto it without so much as sending me a single notification.


You can turn on notification by going to your Profile (top menu) and clicking on "Notifications and Email" on the left menu, then making the appropriate choice and then click "Save Settings."

Unfortunately, it's either all or nothing, I'm afraid.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CS said:


> Sorry, Betsy.
> 
> P.S. Nice hat.


Thanks!. The infraction didn't even merit a yellow card, but I did have to dig out a hat. Glad you liked it.

Betsy


----------



## ScottBooks

Are there only two of us who have read Just After Sunset ? I liked _Mute_, but _N_ was creepier.

How about some love for Hearts in Atlantis ? If we eve do a SK book club/ discussion, this would be my pick.


----------



## CS

ScottBooks said:


> How about some love for Hearts in Atlantis ? If we eve do a SK book club/ discussion, this would be my pick.


I was the first to give it love - way earlier in this thread. It's a phenomenal book and it deserves to be regarded among King's all-time classics (not sure why it isn't).


----------



## Angela

ScottBooks said:


> How about some love for Hearts in Atlantis ? If we eve do a SK book club/ discussion, this would be my pick.





CS said:


> I was the first to give it love - way earlier in this thread. It's a phenomenal book and it deserves to be regarded among King's all-time classics (not sure why it isn't).


OK, you've talk me into it... I already had the sample, but now I have the book!!


----------



## CS

Angela said:


> OK, you've talk me into it... I already had the sample, but now I have the book!!


Hope you enjoy it.  There's very little in the way of horror though (the imaginary kind anyway). It's much more grounded in reality.


----------



## Susan B

ScottBooks said:


> Are there only two of us who have read Just After Sunset ? I liked _Mute_, but _N_ was creepier.
> 
> How about some love for Hearts in Atlantis ? If we eve do a SK book club/ discussion, this would be my pick.


I'm glad that someone else mentioned "N". I loved that story and it was offered as an incentive to pre-order the book.Gave me a whole new way to look at


Spoiler



OCD


. If we ever do have an SK book club I'd love to discuss any book but "It".


----------



## Guest

While it's not a book, I just thought I'd mention King's short lived TV series, Golden Years



















This is a shortened edited down version of the series, created and co-written by King, that ran as a summer replacement series in 1991. This version runs 232 minutes.

There is a full-length version of the series available on Dutch DVD. It has been replaced with the version above, but this older two-disc 360 minute version can be found from various online sellers and occasionally on eBay. Is is formatted for European PAL TV, but is encoded for all regions. (You may have to reprogram your DVD player to be "region-free" to play it.) It has dutch subtitles, which can be turned off.

For help locating a retailer, use this link:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=8713053000362&btnG=Google%20%20%20+Search


----------



## ScottBooks

I couldn't even watch _Kingdom Hospital_. I tried, made it to the third episode. I know it got canceled fairly quickly though.

What on earth was this about?


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> I couldn't even watch _Kingdom Hospital_. I tried, made it to the third episode. I know it got canceled fairly quickly though.
> 
> What on earth was this about?


There's a summary on the Amazon page. Two of them, actually.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> There's a summary on the Amazon page. Two of them, actually.


They make it sound like the best thing about it is the makeup.


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> They make it sound like the best thing about it is the makeup.


It kept me interested enough to keep watching. Not anywhere near as weird and surreal as _Kingdom Hospital_. However, I do seem to recall that it ended rather abruptly and incompletely. The DVD apparently has a fuller ending than we saw originally on TV.


----------



## pidgeon92

Kingdom Hospital was not a series, but a mini-series. It was based on a Danish series called The Kingdom.


----------



## Mikuto

I loved Kingdom Hospital, and own the series on DVD. I also watched the Dutch Mini-series that inspired it, which was strange and scary in it's own way, but I liked the King version better.


----------



## bookworm

Okay, so I know I'll be dating myself when I tell you that I read Salem's Lot around 1977 or 1978.  I was so scared that I remember backing myself up against the sofa in my parent's living room and looking around because I thought I heard "something."  Honestly, there is nothing like an older Stephen King novel.  I have to say, forgive me, but after IT, I haven't been able to read any more of his novels.  It's probably not that he became less of a writer .... God knows millions of followers would say this .... I guess perhaps I outgrew that genre.


----------



## bernilynn

bookworm said:


> Okay, so I know I'll be dating myself when I tell you that I read Salem's Lot around 1977 or 1978. I was so scared that I remember backing myself up against the sofa in my parent's living room and looking around because I thought I heard "something." Honestly, there is nothing like an older Stephen King novel. I have to say, forgive me, but after IT, I haven't been able to read any more of his novels. It's probably not that he became less of a writer .... God knows millions of followers would say this .... I guess perhaps I outgrew that genre.


I actually got so scared I stopped reading it. That was the only Stephen King book I didn't finish.

However, I'm older now, and have downloaded it to my Kindle. One night when I'm really brave (and my husband is downstairs) I'm going to read the whole thing.......

Berni


----------



## Guest

^^^ You people are just lending credence to my claim that 'Salem's Lot is the scariest book I ever read.


----------



## Guest

I loved the scene where the kid sees his friend outside his bed room window asking to be let in.  That just creeped me out.  If it happened to me especially when I was his age, we'd be needing new sheets.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I loved the scene where the kid sees his friend outside his bed room window asking to be let in. That just creeped me out. If it happened to me especially when I was his age, we'd be needing new sheets.


One of the best scenes in the book.


----------



## Guest

My next favorite is when the vampire explains how faith works to the priest.  That was pretty cool.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> My next favorite is when the vampire explains how faith works to the priest. That was pretty cool.


The scene that really "got" me was when Matt Burke let Mike Ryerson spend the night. It's really the turning point of the novel and the "exposure" of what the book's really about.


----------



## Guest

man/boy love?


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> man/boy love?




Mike Ryerson was the drunken gravedigger.


----------



## Guest

It's been a very long time since I've read te book or seen the 'wonderful' screen adaptation of it.  I don't remember all of the character names and other details escape me.


man/boy love was a toss up to South Park.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> man/bear/pig was a toss up to South Park.


Gotcha.


----------



## chobitz

King is my favorite author and The Stand is my favorite book.

Has anyone read his son, Joe Hill's work? His style is similar to King. Its like King and Neil Gaiman has a kid. I see his dad and Gaiman's influence in his work.

I'm really enjoying Heart Shaped Box. Its about a shock rocker (think Manson) who collects paranormal items or just odd items. He buys a suit on ebay that is suppose to be haunted. It arrives and all hell breaks loose.

Back to King..

King does great when he is writing a story that has young adult or kids as the main characters. Anyone else notice that?

Oh and those new to King...90% of his stories (novels and shorts) are connected to the Dark Tower series. In his newest book Just aftet Sunset, his 'DT' story is N.

Even his older novels are connected. Salem's Lot is VERY connected to the DT series as is The Stand.


----------



## Guest

The Dark Tower series was very good but my favorite is The Stand.  I can read it over and over.  Once through the DT was enough for me.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I loved the scene where the kid sees his friend outside his bed room window asking to be let in. That just creeped me out. If it happened to me especially when I was his age, we'd be needing new sheets.


Exsqueeze me, it is his brother, not his friend.


----------



## Guest

King has a habit of trying to make his works interconnected or related. Most of his early works were connected by location. They were set in and around Castle Rock. I think it got a bit out of hand late in the Dark Tower series though.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Exsqueeze me, it is his brother, not his friend.





> It's been a very long time since I've read te book or seen the 'wonderful' screen adaptation of it. I don't remember all of the character names and other details escape me


----------



## Guest

Sorry, Vampy. That comment was mostly aimed at Jim. He is usually so on top of a mistake like that.

There is a clip of that scene from the original TV series on YouTube, but I am not sure how to do that embedding thing. Here is the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eC5HZzjjI9Y


----------



## Guest

No probs


----------



## Guest

No, it's his friend, Danny Glick, showing up at Mark Petrie's window.


----------



## Guest

Okay, if you say so, my bad.


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> Okay, if you say so, my bad.


Danny and Ralphie Glick are attacked by the vampire while on their way to Mark Petrie's house. Ralphie escapes. Vampire Danny later shows up to terrorize Mark.


----------



## Guest

I do remember the name Glcik and I thought it was his friend but like I said I don't remember it well.

On the bright side I got the video embedded...I think.


----------



## Guest

*walks by and accidentally BUMPS thread*

Oops!  My bad.


----------



## Guest

Anybody else watching The Stand for the umpteenth time on the Chiller channel?


----------



## Harmakhet

I have to say that reading UR (I know it's just an ad for the kindle but is that a bad thing?) and remembering that I really like most of King's stories.  I have started reading the DT books (read the first couple back in the day) and am loving how he spends the time to weave his stories together.

I'm also a fan of the Moorcock books for that very same reason...all of it has a common bond somewhere.


----------



## chobitz

Bacardi Jim said:


> Anybody else watching The Stand for the umpteenth time on the Chiller channel?


Sorry Jimbo but I cannot watch that POS. The Stand is my favorite book of all time and I just hate the mini series. But I also prefer the newer version of The Shining so go figure..


----------



## Geemont

When I was in HS and college back in the 80s, King was a favorite author. His early books are quite good. Somewhere around 90s, _Needful Things_ or _Insomnia_, though probably beginning with the end of _It_, I came to the conclusion that King had lost his way as a writer, becoming a mere word machine instead, though I continued to read him off and on.

His greatest error, I think, was the Dark Tower series, and his attempt to tie it in to all his other books. The first book was OK, but it is really the work of a young writer. Books two and three were actually pretty good. The fourth had good parts, but was uneven. All the rest are s--t. There is clever metafiction (e.g., _Some Clouds_ by Paco Ignacio Taibo II with the author as a minor character), but King failed to pull it off, and it turned out as a complete mess. They could have been fun if he hadn't attempted to make (to force) everything fit with everything else.

I'd like to reread his early books someday.


----------



## Guest

Geemont said:


> When I was in HS and college back in the 80s, King was a favorite author. His early books are quite good. Somewhere around 90s, _Needful Things_ or _Insomnia_, though probably beginning with the end of _It_, I came to the conclusion that King had lost his way as a writer, becoming a mere word machine instead, though I continued to read him off and on.
> 
> His greatest error, I think, was the Dark Tower series, and his attempt to tie it in to all his other books. The first book was OK, but it is really the work of a young writer. Books two and three were actually pretty good. The fourth had good parts, but was uneven. All the rest are s--t. There is clever metafiction (e.g., _Some Clouds_ by Paco Ignacio Taibo II with the author as a minor character), but King failed to pull it off, and it turned out as a complete mess. They could have been fun if he hadn't attempted to make (to force) everything fit with everything else.
> 
> I'd like to reread his early books someday.


I agree completely, except I'm more enthusiastic about DT1. I posted a few lengthy posts on this very topic way early in the thread, but they are too far back for either of us to find them now. I'll sum up by repeating my contention that the DT series ended up being (despite its wonderful beginning) the single greatest work of literary masturbation ever.


----------



## BambiB

chobitz said:


> Sorry Jimbo but I cannot watch that POS. The Stand is my favorite book of all time and I just hate the mini series.


I second that!


----------



## BambiB

Geemont said:


> When I was in HS and college back in the 80s, King was a favorite author. His early books are quite good. Somewhere around 90s, _Needful Things_ or _Insomnia_, though probably beginning with the end of _It_, I came to the conclusion that King had lost his way as a writer, becoming a mere word machine instead, though I continued to read him off and on.


Oooohhh....its a lamp monster! (from Family Guy, anyone, anyone?)


----------



## ScottBooks

Geemont said:


> The first book was OK, but it is really the work of a young writer. Books two and three were actually pretty good. The fourth had good parts, but was uneven.


I think "Wizard and Glass" (DT4) is my favorite King book. But then I'm a huge fan of "Roadwork" as well.


----------



## Guest

BambiB said:


> Oooohhh....its a lamp monster! (from Family Guy, anyone, anyone?)


I ignore that reference, like I do the squid in the kitchen.


----------



## kevindorsey

I still have lots of titles to cover with Stephen King, new discovery for me


----------



## BambiB

Bacardi Jim said:


> I ignore that reference, like I do the squid in the kitchen.


I am a lover of most things SK, but that is still bloody hilarious!


----------



## Sweety18

I'm not too big of a fan of SK but I did just purchase UR, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Esther

I haven't read as many of SK's novels as many of you, but I've always loved his books that I've read.  I started with Carrie, back in high school, right after the movie came out.  Then I didn't read his novels for a long time, until I picked up The Stand.  I really enjoyed that and also The Girl who Loved Tom Gordon, which I notice is not everyone's favorite, but it's one of mine.  Then The Green Mile, Dreamcatcher, Bag of Bones and Cell. I would like to read Salem's Lot after reading many of the discussions here.  I also enjoyed On Writing.  One thing I like about SK is that he is not afraid of taking risks...hence Cell, a way-out there idea, his early adopting of ebooks, serials, internet novels.  I think UR is a risk as well given the feedback so far.  That is one also on my 'To read' list.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am new to the thread and must admit that I have not read all 12 pages 

But I have read many, many SK novels (but not Talisman or Dark Tower)

My absolute fav is the one that he is not famous for: The Eye of the Dragon.  Which apparently does not have a Kindle version


----------



## Guest

There was a time. I could proudly say I had read everything SK had ever wrote.  That day has passed.  

The Stand is my all time favorite King book.  The Gun Slinger/DT series seems to go on and on for no real reason and by the end, it's like any long trip, you're just glad it's over.

I liked Eyes of the Dragon but I barely remember it since it's been over 20 years since I've read it.

Talisman was OK but the Dark House was a disjointed POS to me.  The first book of his I couldn't finish.(Lisey's Story being the other one)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Vampy, the I want this book on Kindle, come in a click thread has Eyes of the Dragon on it

And no, it wasn't me that posted it!  But I have been clicking...


----------



## Guest

I already did it.  You are too slow wild woman!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

uh oh....too slow cause I am busy reading!!!


----------



## Guest

Multitasking?  Work is boring.  I am so glad I only do it twice a week.  

We should have a poll for the worst SK book ever.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I don't know cause it has been awhile, but Tommyknockers certainly would make my list of "not favs" in the Stephen King collumn.  I did read it to completion, but I sure didn't care.  That was years and years ago...


----------



## Guest

He sort of lost me when he went of on his 'women's' books.  All of a sudden we had "Rose Madder", Dolores Claiborne,  Lisey's Story and Gerald's Game.  Those are the ones I really didn't care for much and Black House


----------



## Guest

Vampy: Somewhere way back in this thread, I advance my theory about why The Talisman was so good and yet Black House was so bad. Don't know it it's worth searching for or not. But I'll try to find the link.

I'm with ya on the "women's books" except that I kind of liked Lisey's Story. Probably because of its now-familiar theme of "flipping" to another world. (Was that pool somewhere in End-world?)

I'll also agree with KK in that The Tommyknockers was the first King novel I actively disliked. I think that's mostly because there really isn't a likable character in the book. Heck, the hero is a bitter, monomaniacal alcoholic. I began to notice about two-thirds of the way through the book that King mostly refered to Jim Gardner and Bobbi Anderson by their last names as a way of further distancing them from the reader. The only actually likable character in the book is Peter the Beagle, and he


Spoiler



ends up being turned into a living Tommyknocker battery a third of the way into the book.


----------



## Guest

Never mind about my Black House theory. You've already read it and agreed with it.


----------



## PolarBZ

I'm a new Kindle owner, but long time King fan, so I'll be following this topic now. Ur was actually one of the reasons I started investigating the Kindle, now I'm hooked. I'm still reading a paperback right now, but have spent hours searching for it in ebook format to no avail. I want to read it on my K2, but can't! Frustrating. And off topic, because its not a King book.

I think I'm mostly caught up on my King reading except for the obscure titles. I'd like to see his original e-book (The Plant) put out on Kindle. As I recall it was discontinued from its serial publication because people were pirating it. Maybe he'll consider it for Kindle if Ur does ok.

Speaking of Ur. I think the story was decent, but the beginning almost read like a Kindle beginner's manual. Now, I think


Spoiler



the inclusion into Ur of the low men was great


 - but I love the DT series altogether.


----------



## PolarBZ

And in my first post, I forgot to mention the thing that made me post in the first place!  

The girl books - I was ok with Geralds Game and Dolores (although not having chapters was a pain).  The one that killed me to dig through was Lisey's Story - took forever!


----------



## Guest

I am not sure "The Plant" was ever meant to be more than an experiment to begin with. If I remember right the story just kind of rambled about with no active plot.


----------



## Guest

PolarBZ said:


> And in my first post, I forgot to mention the thing that made me post in the first place!
> 
> The girl books - I was ok with Geralds Game and Dolores (although not having chapters was a pain). The one that killed me to dig through was Lisey's Story - took forever!


I'm kinda the opposite. I liked GG alright, and LS, but could barely make it through DC and REALLY didn't like Rose Madder.


----------



## Guest

I pretty much enjoyed all the women's books to some extent. My favorite was "Rose Madder" and my least favorite was "Lisey's Story". 

But, then again I have a uterus.


----------



## Guest

> But, then again I have a uterus.


Ok then as long as you keep it in your pants we'll be alright.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Ok then as long as you keep it in your pants we'll be alright.


But, then what happens when it starts to leak out my eyeballs?


----------



## Guest

That's what you got Jim for.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> That's what you got Jim for.


What? To hand her Kleenexes?


----------



## Guest

I don't know but it sounds messy you may have to up grade to bounties.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> I don't know but it sounds messy you may have to up grade to bounties.


You should have seen her when she was finishing that Friday Night Knitters book. Or when she watches Terms of Endearment. Or when Dobby died. I needed an industrial mop.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

You should be more sensitive....


----------



## Guest

Dddoobby ddddied?! They told me he he heeee was just sleeeping!!!


----------



## Guest

KindleKay said:


> You should be more sensitive....


Wow! That really hurts my feelings.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

THERE you go...knew you had it in you


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> Dddoobby ddddied?! They told me he he heeee was just sleeeping!!!


I'm sorry. I mean he... moved away to a beautiful farm estate in the country where he can serve meals and clean all day with lots of other house elves.


----------



## Guest

So he went to house-elf Heaven


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

stupid work puter shows me a big blank.  maybe I will be able to see that tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

It's nothing special. It is only a clip of "Bring out your dead" from Holy Grail. Surely, you have seen it before.


----------



## Guest

"I'm not dead yet!"


----------



## Guest

yep, I have but Jim posted it so it must be special.


----------



## Guest

Vampyre said:


> yep, I have but Jim posted it so it must be special.


You mean wonderful special or short bus special?


----------



## jimbellow

From a Buick 8 was a great one...


----------



## Guest

Bacardi Jim said:


> You mean wonderful special or short bus special?


Yes



jimbellow said:


> From a Buick 8 was a great one...


Yep but it reminded me of Christine. It was like they were almost related or something.


----------



## kevindorsey

That's a good memory, that clip.


----------



## Kind

Vampyre said:


> Yep but it reminded me of Christine. It was like they were almost related or something.


I remember that one. I loved it!


----------



## PolarBZ

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am not sure "The Plant" was ever meant to be more than an experiment to begin with. If I remember right the story just kind of rambled about with no active plot.


When we were moving from Georgia to Colorado we took a slight detour through Maine to see King's house. We also stopped by the little book store there and picked up a signed copy of The Stand. In the book case, for sale, were about five complete copies of "The Plant" (for sale for $700/each). The store owner, and friend of King, said that he had given the copies away as presents to his employees at the radio station.


----------



## Guest

That's gratitude for you.  King is nice enough to give the local jocks signed copies and they go try and make a buck off of it.  I could never sell my signed books.  Of course Kim is no where near as famous as king is.  Still I will treasure those books always.


----------



## intinst

Vampyre said:


> That's gratitude for you. King is nice enough to give the local jocks signed copies and they go try and make a buck off of it. I could never sell my signed books. Of course Kim is no where near as famous as king is. Still I will treasure those books always.


Know what you mean. I have a few autographs, balls, bats, comic books, etc. Some are older yankee players (not Mantle or Maris) Berra, Baer, Pepitone, Skowron that most of today's fans know nothing about. (no Steroids!) They mean an awful lot to me though.


----------



## stargazer0725

OK all, I've noticed a few mentions of _The Stand _ on Kindle, but I can't find it anywhere.

Anybody know what's up?

This was by far my fave. I like all of his older stuff. And Gerald's Game was really good (although I really can't say I loved it, as it


Spoiler



completely through a wrench into the ole boudoir for a short time, if you take my meaning


).


----------



## chobitz

Odd The Stand Kindle version is gone on amazon..BUT its still on my content manager AND it is listed on my account page. I ordered it the date I got my K1 and of course have had whispernet on since then. So if it was pulled due to formatting issues why is it still on my account and Phoebe?? 

Its listed on my account as only 2.43..could it have been bootlegged??


----------



## OliverCrommer

I really like his short story collections. I've read Night Shift, Skeleton Crew and am now enjoying Nightmares and Dreamscapes. I can get into most of his short stories (I find them delightful, like a giddy thrill), but I can't get into his novels for some reason.


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish

Aye, his short story collections are always solid. Everything's Eventual is probably my favorite.

David Dalglish


----------



## OliverCrommer

Half-Orc said:


> Aye, his short story collections are always solid. Everything's Eventual is probably my favorite.
> 
> David Dalglish


Yes, he is quite the master of the short story form. It's nice to read his collections. For one, they're pretty cheap...lol. Only around $8-9 in Canada. And for another, I don't have to invest in having only one type of food for dinner. Instead, I can have a whole smorgasbord.


----------



## NS

I'd say I'm his number one fan but afraid to find competition. 

My all time favorite of all books not just his - Misery. Dolores is the second one. And, for me, he didn't have bad books.


----------



## Stephen_Melling

Regarding his short stories, Here there be Tygers, Night Surf and Raising Cain are three that stayed with me longer than normal. Particularly Night Surf. When I read it as a young teen I disliked Night Surf and Battleground was a resounding favorite - don't think Skeleton Crew was published at that time. 'Salem's Lot  still ranks as one of my all time favorites. That and The Shining. And a few others...


----------



## gregoryblackman

It's probably been mentioned before, but The DarkTower series was my Lord of the Rings.  Wonderful books, and while highly regarded, I still believe they are under appreciated.


----------



## FrankZubek

Hello all. I thought I'd let fans know about a few new projects by the King.

11/22/63 (thats the title) is about a guy who time travels back in time to try and prevent Kennedy's assassination

And this bit of news was just released yesterday King will release a new novella as an e-book on Sept 1 !!!
http://talkstephenking.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-novella-mile-81.html

And for you Dark Tower fans... there is a new Dark Tower novel due next April

Love him or hate him, the man just never seems to sleep!

For much more info check out this site http://www.liljas-library.com/


----------



## FrankZubek

http://talkstephenking.blogspot.com/2011/07/new-novella-mile-81.html

no word on the plot of this novella -- but it'll be 2.99 Sept 1st


----------



## Alex MacLean

Cool. Good price as well.


----------



## fancynancy

It was interesting to see how many readers in the two-author thread mentioned Stephen King.  I love a good mystery or police procedural more than anything, but in the books I read, there's usually a camaraderie among the main characters that is the focus of the story and that overshadows the evil of the villains.  The thought of reading a Stephen King novel scares me.  I don't want to have nightmares or be afraid to be in my own house alone, etc.  I'm a total wuss. I know Stephen Kind is an awesome writer, but am I correct that his novels probably are not for me?  TIA.


----------



## navythriller

You're probably right for a lot of SK's books. But not all of his works are of the nightmare-inducing kind. If you want to sample some of his non-horror stuff, I recommend _The Green Mile_, and his brilliant novella _Rita Hayworth and Shawshank Redemption_.


----------



## Tracy Sharp

Stephen King is outstanding   and he's written more than just horror. The Shawshank Redemption, for one. That one is a must read. Stand By Me is another. But try The Dead Zone also. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## John M. Dow

Tracy Sharp said:


> Stephen King is outstanding  and he's written more than just horror. The Shawshank Redemption, for one. That one is a must read. Stand By Me is another. But try The Dead Zone also. Absolutely wonderful.


I agree completely. Go for "Different Seasons" - it's three novellas and a short story. The three novellas, Shawshank, The Body and Apt Pupil are wonderful. The short story is pretty forgettable, but any one of the others justifies the price of the book.

John


----------



## C.R. Jakes

King's best non-horror book, by far, is _The Dead Zone_. There are some gruesome images here and there, but for the most part it is very normal compared to some of his other works. _Different Seasons_, also, plays it pretty straight, even though there are some gruesome bits in _Apt Pupil_. More recent works that don't have as much horror in them, but are quite good, include _Bag of Bones_ and _Lisey's Story_.


----------



## valleycat1

I got a lot out of Stephen King's book on writing, but as I've mentioned elsewhere I don't find his fiction all that compelling  -and none have given me nightmares. So don't feel you have to read him, but don't fear him either!


----------



## Jonathan Dalar

Early on, King was branded as a horror writer, and he's used that to promote his image over the years.  But much of what he writes isn't the gore, hack n' slash, and "evil" supernatural stuff horror is commonly thought of as.  Much of his horror is the horror of human nature.  Like Jack going crazy in The Shining, or the overprotective creepiness of Misery, or the despair of a bad situation gone horribly wrong in Gerald's Game.

And as has already been mentioned, much of his stuff isn't horror at all.  He writes often on dark subjects, and his characters can do some really despicable things, but overall I'd say maybe just over half of his books are "true" horror.

The Gunslinger series isn't really horror, nor the other related books like The Stand.  King has the unique ability to write whatever genre he wants and keep the same branding as a horror writer he's had all his career, and nobody calls him on it because he's Stephen friggin' King.

Give him a try sometime.  You might like it more than you think.


----------



## Stephen_Melling

C.R. Jakes said:


> King's best non-horror book, by far, is _The Dead Zone_.


Totally agree with this. The Dead Zone was the first King Novel I read - after Night Shift, I think - and afterwards I was totally hooked. If you're easily(or even not so easily)spooked then I'd leave Pet Sematary alone.


----------



## John M. Dow

Kelvecion said:


> Totally agree with this. The Dead Zone was the first King Novel I read - after Night Shift, I think - and afterwards I was totally hooked. If you're easily(or even not so easily)spooked then I'd leave Pet Sematary alone.


I found Pet Semetary really quite upsetting. I had the misfortune to read it when my first child was about the same age as little Gage. Not pleasant. I haven't, however, held it against Mr King - it wasn't his fault 

I loved Under the Dome - not horror in the least, but manages to really ramp up the tension. You'll break your wrists reading it in paperback, though 

John


----------



## balaspa

I think King has been mis-typed.  His books are usually full of strong characters, in ordinary life, set into extraordinary circumstances.  Yes, some of his books are horror.  'Salems Lot, Pet Semetary, The Shining would all qualify and outright horror.  However, the Stand is now.  His Dark Tower series is definitely not.  There are things within his novels that are scary, but not outright horror, I find.


----------



## KindleGirl

I think  "The Shining" was the first and only book I've read of his so far. I was inspired to read that book because we toured the Stanley Hotel in CO last summer, but I really didn't think it was horror at all. Certainly not to the point of being afraid to be in the house alone. There were some creepy parts no doubt, but not really overly scary. I think you'd be safe with this one.


----------



## fancynancy

Thanks for not laughing at me!  

The movie The Green Mile had a very bad effect on me.  I saw it years ago, and I still can't get certain scenes out of my head.  I think I'd just as soon stay away from the book.  The movie The Shawshank Redemption didn't scare me at all.  I might be willing to read that one.  (By the way, I don't think I would read Carrie if it were the last book on earth!).  

Thanks so much for the responses!


----------



## erikhanberg

I'm half-way through Carrie right now. Fine, but the movie's better (and scarier). Dark Tower series is definitely good fantasy, not horror.


----------



## JRTomlin

The scary part of _Carrie_ is in the second half. I would advise the OP to avoid that one and definitely _Pet Semetary_. _'Salem's Lot_ and _The Shining_, _Tommyknockers_ and _Misery_ as well. They're not all horror in the strict sense but very ... creepy and scary.

Dark Tower series should be fine and I like _The Eyes of the Dragon_. I didn't find _The Green Mile_ that scary but a lot of bad stuff happens in it, kind of like in Misery which is why I don't advise that one. Some of that stuff does stay with you.

And _On Writing_. Everyone should read that whether they're a writer or not. Wonderful book! I keep it on my bed side table for when I need something inspiring.


----------



## Lyndl

I think you'll find some camraderie in The Talisman which King co-wrote with Peter Straub. 

Stay away from It, The Shining, Pet Semetary and Salem's Lot.


----------



## C.R. Jakes

John M. Dow said:


> I found Pet Semetary really quite upsetting. I had the misfortune to read it when my first child was about the same age as little Gage. Not pleasant. I haven't, however, held it against Mr King - it wasn't his fault
> 
> I loved Under the Dome - not horror in the least, but manages to really ramp up the tension. You'll break your wrists reading it in paperback, though
> 
> John


It's not surprising you found _Pet Sematary_ upsetting. Stephen King thought it was the most horrifying thing he'd ever written. He wouldn't even publish it for a few years. Given the subject matter, it's easy to see why it struck such a visceral nerve not only with readers but with himself. For pure horror, though, it is one of his best, if you can call it such a thing.


----------



## Tony Rabig

One of his that doesn't get mentioned a lot in these discussions is HEARTS IN ATLANTIS; it never seemed to me that the opening portion of it, "Low Men in Yellow Coats," fit that well with the rest of the book, but overall it's still one of my favorite King titles and it's not a horror story.  An early story from NIGHT SHIFT, "The Last Rung on the Ladder," doesn't have a bit of supernatural horror in it, and for my money it's the stand-out piece in the book.

King is one of those rare people who seems to be able to do it all -- novels, short stories, essays, screenplays; he can be uneven, I think, but when he's cookin' there are damned few writers working today who can touch him.


----------



## Geemont

Durning the middle and late 80s, Stephen King was my favorite author bar none.  But he started sliding in the 90s, for sure, and maybe a wee bit before.  I no longer had to read everything he wrote.  He wrote some real stinkers in the 90s.  I haven't read him at all since the last three books of the Dark Tower.  Talent isn't forever and he lost it, or at least I think so.  But mileage will vary reader by reader.


----------



## brianrowe

You know, while I would classify it as horror, I would say a great place to start with King is his newer opus Under the Dome. While it has some shocking moments in it, it's not nearly as scary as some of his early work, like It, Salem's Lot, and The Shining. Other good choices for the not-as-scary reads of King's horror fiction are Bag of Bones, Different Seasons, Eye of the Dragon, and the Dark Tower series.


----------



## WriterCTaylor

King is a great writer, but I wouldn't consider him a horror writer. Even his scary books are not so scary. He manages to capture your imagination so well that you may scare yourself!


----------



## FrankZubek

http://www.liljas-library.com/

If I may...

That link there has lots of info on new projects KIng is working on- some of which a few here might be interested in

Sept 1 will see MILE 81 A Kindle novella !

Nov 8 will be another giant novel (over 1,000 pages) called "11/22/63"
It's about a man who travels back in time to try to prevent Kennedy from being assassinated
Should be pretty interesting

And in April 2012 King will release "The Wind Through The Keyhole" which will be the 8th novel in the Dark Tower series

Plenty of new material being churned out from an (arguably) unrated author which is too bad because much of his work is much better than many other author's who get much higher praise simply because they aren't locked into a HORROR genre


----------



## balaspa

The Shining and The Exorcist are the only two books I can say truly scared the bejeezus out of me (at least in fiction).  I can still remember sitting there reading, biting my nails, literally on the edge of my couch reading The Shining and jumping every time a sound came from somewhere within the house.


----------



## NS

I don't think Dolores Claiborne is scary. But one of my fav.


----------



## robertk328

C.R. Jakes said:


> More recent works that don't have as much horror in them, but are quite good, include _Bag of Bones_ and _Lisey's Story_.


Another vote for Bag Of Bones.


----------



## S Jaffe

_Bag of Bones_ is excellent but it does have one very disturbing scene in it. At least, I found it disturbing. Also _Duma Key_ is worth recommending if you don't want horror.


----------



## FrankZubek

I think Misery is one the best from his early years as well as Salem's Lot


----------



## CraigInOregon

Tracy Sharp said:


> Stephen King is outstanding  ...Stand By Me is another...


No, it wasn't.

Stand By Me is the title of the movie.

Stephen King's short novel is called "The Body" and can be found in the DIFFERENT SEASONS collection by King.

Fantastic story, but it's not called Stand By Me.

Same goes for everyone talking about "The Shawshank Redemption." That's the shortened title for the movie, not the title of King's work.

The proper name for his story is, "Rita Hayworth and the Shawshank Redemption" and it's also part of DIFFERENT SEASONS.

To the OP:

For other great King stories that don't have a lot of "horror" to them, here are some personal favorites:

"A Good Marriage" - no boogieman, just a wife who finds out her husband of many years was a BTK-style serial killer. It's a character piece on her coping with that shocking betrayal/revelation. It can be found in FULL DARK, NO STARS.

DELORIS CLAIBORNE is not horror, but it's a harrowing tale of a woman caught in an abusive marriage.

BAG OF BONES is a very mildly haunted tale; it's a lot more and memories and sentiment than it is about ghosts, though.

HEARTS IN ATLANTIS is a very touching tale about a strange man who might be mildly psychic, who helps a boy growing up in the 1950s deal with some life changes. Very close to STAND BY ME in tone.

I sait I'd only mention favorites that are more or less clearly outside of horror. These are all great reads.


----------



## CraigInOregon

FrankZubek said:


> I think Misery is one the best from his early years as well as Salem's Lot


Yes, but the OP was interested in King tales that didn't involve a lot of super-scary horror.

Being held hostage by an insane fan and tortured... and a vampire tale... probably won't appeal to her.


----------



## robertk328

FrankZubek said:


> http://www.liljas-library.com/
> 
> If I may...
> 
> That link there has lots of info on new projects KIng is working on- some of which a few here might be interested in
> 
> Sept 1 will see MILE 81 A Kindle novella !
> 
> Nov 8 will be another giant novel (over 1,000 pages) called "11/22/63"
> It's about a man who travels back in time to try to prevent Kennedy from being assassinated
> Should be pretty interesting


those definitely look interesting - thanks for posting them! The Kennedy one looks great though long!

_Sent wirelessly using Tapatalk_


----------



## CathyQuinn

I think Stephen King is a terrific writer and there was a time I devoured his books. But I no longer read him because he scares me too much!


----------



## corporalclegg1741

I don't know if this was mentioned before, but, I thought at one point Firestarter was available on the Kindle...now I notice it's not...hmmm!!!!

I'm one these people who when they read an author, go back to the beginning and read every book by an author in chronological order to notice how his writing style as changed over the years...

I'll continue with Stephan King when Firestarter is available, 5 down and about 50 to go!!!


----------



## tim290280

I'm a King fan, though I can't claim to have read enough of his work as yet. Unlike others, I was not a fan of The Dark Tower.

The first thing I ever read of his was a collection of short stories that included Dolan's Cadillac. That particular story (and a horror story about a beast killing animals in a small town and then moving up to humans) had a profound impact upon me. I was a bit too young when I started IT and never got past the part describing the paper boat flowing down the storm drain. In fairness, when I saw the movie a few years later, I still couldn't handle that story. Gave me nightmares. Now I'm a big grown-up maybe I'll be able to handle reading IT.

Sorry, I'd recommend reading the short stories collection Nightmares and Dreamscapes.


----------



## jayreddy publisher

Salem's Lot, the Different Seasons collection, and one of my favorites The Stand.


----------



## nmg222

Another King book that I would not label as horror, and I beleive is quite underrated is *Insomnia*.


----------



## Tracy Sharp

I love Stephen King. I plan to re-read a bunch of the older books. One of my faves is Christine. Love that book! Carrie creeped me out big time


----------



## scottnicholson

I haven't read King on the Kindle yet, maybe this will be a good place to start.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

*** a couple of similar threads have been merged ***


----------



## balaspa

King's last novel, Under the Dome, was not really a horror novel.  It was more of an analysis of society in general...plus just a darn good tale.  It has some flaws, but was generally a great read.  It's just epically long, so be prepared.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

balaspa said:


> King's last novel, Under the Dome, was not really a horror novel. It was more of an analysis of society in general...plus just a darn good tale. It has some flaws, but was generally a great read. It's just epically long, so be prepared.


I havent read King in yrs, altho The Stand is my all-time fav book.

But I do have Under the Dome on my bookshelf waiting. It sounded like it fit in with my love of post-apocalyptic fiction. Now I wish I had waited and got it for Kindle, but until recently I couldnt imagine giving up my 'real' books!'


----------



## NS

9MMare said:


> I havent read King in yrs, altho The Stand is my all-time fav book.
> 
> But I do have Under the Dome on my bookshelf waiting. It sounded like it fit in with my love of post-apocalyptic fiction. Now I wish I had waited and got it for Kindle, but until recently I couldnt imagine giving up my 'real' books!'


King is one of the authors I want to have papers books on my shelf. All of them. And look at the art on paper and go through the pages.

When you start reading Under the Dome it wont seem that big. It goes fast.


----------



## balaspa

I have most of King's books in hardcover.  I was obsessed for years.  I had to get his new novels the day they came out...in hardback.  Then I got Full Dark, No Stars for my ereader.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

balaspa said:


> I have most of King's books in hardcover. I was obsessed for years. I had to get his new novels the day they came out...in hardback. Then I got Full Dark, No Stars for my ereader.


Heh, King was the reason I made the decision to _NOT _ buy anymore fiction in hardcover. Only non-fiction and then only those more notable (the lg paperbacks are just fine for most non-fiction). Over the yrs, I've made very few exceptions in the fiction category. There was just no way I had the room for all those hardcovers, altho I have at least 12 of Kings in hc...people used to give them to me as gifts. (And I have 4 copies of The Stand....one hardcover (full, extras edition), 2 paperbacks (1 is the extras edition), and 1 e-book (extras edition)...those I all bought myself .

Even so, I'm out of room for books so now I'm even shifting from paperbacks to e-books. That was the reason I bought the Kindle. And again, except for special authors or for some of my collections, like epidemiology....or ridiculous overpricing...I'm trying to stick with the e-books.

And except for this Dome book, havent bought or read King in about 10 yrs.


----------



## FrankZubek

http://www.liljas-library.com/

This is a very popular webpage that has loads of King info
He also just published an e-book version of a book that contains many interviews and articles- not only interviews by King but other creative people who have worked with the man

9.99 on Kindle
If you love King this book should be an interesting addition to your bookshelf


----------



## robertk328

FrankZubek said:


> http://www.liljas-library.com/
> 
> This is a very popular webpage that has loads of King info
> He also just published an e-book version of a book that contains many interviews and articles- not only interviews by King but other creative people who have worked with the man


That site was posted earlier (thought some threads were merged) but just took a look - makes me want to read more, and really whet's my appetite for the upcoming novels and excited for the Bag of Bones miniseries!


----------



## FrankZubek

http://www.liljas-library.com/

Go to this link- which is one of the very best sites for getting Stephen King info and you'll find 3 videos

One of which is of him reading a chapter from an upcoming book- Dr Sleep (which is the sequel to the Shining)
More info on the site but WITH this news I would assume that the release schedule might look a bit like this:

Nov 8 2011 "11/22/63" which is about a schoolteacher going back in time to try to prevent Kennedy's assassination

April 2012 "The Wind Through The Keyhole" which is the eight Dark Tower novel

And possibly in November 2012 "Dr Sleep"

I will also go out on a limb and assume that he will also release one or two short stories between now and December 2012 also

So- there you go.
If you love Stephen King you can mark your calendar for these titles

I'm sure even now he's working on one or two things for 2013
Doesn't this guy ever sleep?


----------

